# 10/14 Raw Discussion Thread: WWE Draft Night 2



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Lynch and Banks to renew hostilities and determine first pick on Night 2 of WWE Draft*​


> Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks are headed to separate shows, but they’ll face off one more time this Monday on Raw.
> 
> This time, their rivalry’s latest chapter determines which brand gets the first pick to begin Night 2 of the WWE Draft. Becky will represent Raw after being selected first overall on Friday’s SmackDown, while “The Blueprint” battles on behalf of the blue brand.
> 
> ...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182814915037466624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183597459186081793


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still counting on Banks winning this just so Fox can get first dibs on taking Lesnar, I wonder if Raw will still fare better with a more varied roster too.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I really hope Sasha is okay to do this.

The RAW website advertised Becky vs Charlotte yesterday so they might not be sure if she will be cleared.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Still counting on Banks winning this just so Fox can get first dibs on taking Lesnar, I wonder if Raw will still fare better with a more varied roster too.


I doubt it. Rollins makes more sense to go first, since he's (kayfabe wise) more valuable than Lesnar due to beating him. Plus, Rollins "won" on SmackDown to draft Becky, so it makes the most sense for Becky to win to draft Rollins. Then again, beating Sasha 3 times in a row might be a bit unlike them, but they did it to Lacey and Corbin, so idk.

I'm gonna say Rollins goes first, then Fox picks Lesnar.

Anyway, all I care about is that hopefully Bray gets traded back to Raw for somebody else, and Asuka goes to Raw. Do what you want with the rest of the draft, I give literally no fucks about any other pick. Well, I want Brock and Charlotte on SmackDown.....obviously.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> I doubt it. Rollins makes more sense to go first, since he's (kayfabe wise) more valuable than Lesnar due to beating him. Plus, Rollins "won" on SmackDown to draft Becky, so it makes the most sense for Becky to win to draft Rollins. Then again, beating Sasha 3 times in a row might be a bit unlike them, but they did it to Lacey and Corbin, so idk.
> 
> I'm gonna say Rollins goes first, then Fox picks Lesnar.
> 
> Anyway, all I care about is that hopefully Bray gets traded back to Raw for somebody else, and Asuka goes to Raw. Do what you want with the rest of the draft, I give literally no fucks about any other pick. Well, I want Brock and Charlotte on SmackDown.....obviously.


 lol it's actually funny how no one wants Charlotte on their preferred brand :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> lol it's actually funny how no one wants Charlotte on their preferred brand :lol


Well, why would you? She's a cancer. 

I honestly don't care if Charlotte is on Raw just as long as Asuka can get one Raw womens title win, and Charlotte is a huge impediment to that. Becky will put her over, and she's got to lose to somebody, so I'm less worried about her, and Bliss is so injury prone that she's probably not winning the title anytime soon, but Charlotte is a big road block.

And I don't want Asuka going to SmackDown and winning that title, it has to be the Raw title, which is why Charlotte needs to stay on the blue brand. The collection must be complete. I don't care if the reign is a day long, it just has to be done.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

No way do I see Sasha not going out on her back ( or stomach) to put over the no.1 draft pick because apparently there are no other females on the roster that are able to do that. Fuck the WWE for that match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> No way do I see Sasha not going out on her back ( or stomach) to put over the no.1 draft pick because apparently there are no other females on the roster that are able to do that. Fuck the WWE for that match.


 They just had AJ job to Kofi after Brock killed him in 5 seconds. Making not only Kofi a joke, but AJ and The OC.

It wouldn't surprise me in the least bit if they threw this match together only for Sasha lose again. 

Heels in this company are useless.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> lol it's actually funny how no one wants Charlotte on their preferred brand :lol


I'd love if Charlotte stayed on SD so she can feud with Sasha. but I can deal with her going to RAW because it will stop the hot patatoing because Becky is not losing the title for a while.

It can make them finally do something else with her.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Can't wait for Sasha to take another pin. 

Otherwise, I don't care. Since Big King Banter is on SD, I have literally no reason to pay attention.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Can't wait for Sasha to take another pin.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't care. Since Big King Banter is on SD, I have literally no reason to pay attention.


Corbin got moved to SD? I don't remember that happening. I'd rather him on RAW.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Corbin got moved to SD? I don't remember that happening. I'd rather him on RAW.


Corbin isn't on SD? I was sure he was.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Corbin isn't on SD? I was sure he was.


He's in the pool of wrestlers who can be drafted tonight I believe. I'd much rather him on RAW. If he gets drafted by SDL my prediction of a 2020 title run won't happen.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Night 2 of the Draft with Steph.......


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> He's in the pool of wrestlers who can be drafted tonight I believe. I'd much rather him on RAW. If he gets drafted by SDL my prediction of a 2020 title run won't happen.


Really? But there ain't much he can do over there, imo. Who should he go after on RAW you think?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Really? But there ain't much he can do over there, imo. Who should he go after on RAW you think?


He's boned on SDL. Brock/Cain/Roman won't ever let him get near a title. I guess he could go the IC route there, but its so irrelevant right now. Is Nakamura the champ? On RAW he can go after whatever face they put it on after Seth. I really don't know where they're going with it right now as there aren't any credible faces on the show with him. I don't want another US title run with him either. (Could see him destroying Cedric or someone like that once they get that belt off AJ). I just see there being better opportunities on RAW then on Smackdown.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> I doubt it. Rollins makes more sense to go first, since he's (kayfabe wise) more valuable than Lesnar due to beating him. Plus, Rollins "won" on SmackDown to draft Becky, so it makes the most sense for Becky to win to draft Rollins. Then again, beating Sasha 3 times in a row might be a bit unlike them, but they did it to Lacey and Corbin, so idk.
> 
> I'm gonna say Rollins goes first, then Fox picks Lesnar.
> 
> Anyway, all I care about is that hopefully Bray gets traded back to Raw for somebody else, and Asuka goes to Raw. Do what you want with the rest of the draft, I give literally no fucks about any other pick. Well, I want Brock and Charlotte on SmackDown.....obviously.


Sounds like you want all of your favourites on Raw and your most disliked on SmackDown. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> I'd love if Charlotte stayed on SD so she can feud with Sasha. but I can deal with her going to RAW because it will stop the hot patatoing because Becky is not losing the title for a while.
> 
> It can make them finally do something else with her.


I mean I would like for that to happen both since i rather Charlotte do something else as opposed to this rushing to her 17th reign that they are doing now and also because I want Becky's reign to continue and when she does drops the title I want it to be to someone that truly benefits from it, like an Io or Rhea or even Toni.

But knowing WWE they will start the hot patatoing the title between Becky and Charlotte as soon as they are able, unfortunately.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I mean I would like for that to happen both since i rather Charlotte do something else as opposed to this rushing to her 17th reign that they are doing now and also because I want Becky's reign to continue and when she does drops the title I want it to be to someone that truly benefits from it, like an Io or Rhea or even Toni.
> 
> But *knowing WWE they will start the hot patatoing the title between Becky and Charlotte as soon as they are able, UNFORTUNATELY.*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That tweet just sums up the state of this company.

#1 DRAFT PICK!

The Raw Women's Champion................................................is heading to the Raw brand.

GENIUS! :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Bryan goes to Smackdown, I will be rioting on the inside. :gameover


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone that doesn't get away from the Brock and Cain endless loop from 2010 is to be lamented.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Anyone that doesn't get away from the Brock and Cain endless loop from 2010 is to be lamented.


Yeah, they are having the first match at Crown Jewel at the end of the month but the feud is definitely going all the way to Mania.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seeing WWE try to conjure something between two absentee bums is really going to be something to behold. No way is Cain a full time guy.

At least with Brock there was the prospect of him losing the title to a full time performer again. Now it just looks like two guys are gonna trade the title and then disappear and everyone else is caught in the death loop.

THANK GOD I stopped watching this crap. I seriously don't get why anybody still does.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If they hadn't given Brock the title then going to Smackdown wouldn't have been that bad. There is n reason why Brock/Cain had to be a title program. Now that scene is locked out at least until Mania and perhaps beyond. RAW will def. hold my interest more than Smackdown going forward.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's definitely locked out beyond. You're gonna have two absentee guys trading the title between now and then and one of them (Brock) will walk out on top after it.

If there was one thing we thought Rollins did for the good it was destroying "the Beast" Lesnar, but nope, the same old shit will be back and stronger than ever once Brock finally gets "redemption" over Cain like he did over Goldberg.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

The Rollins/Reigns experiments have failed. Can't we just have Daniel Bryan back as the top babyface pleaseeeee


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

dead thread is dead


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm just hoping the 1st Round includeany of the top 5 available like Lesnar, Rollins, Charlotte, Bryan, New Day & Nakamura (as he's IC champ.) With Raw "War room" also displaying numerous New Day merchandise, you'd like to like that they'd go for them as their 2nd pick after Rollins which would then leave Lesnar & Charlotte to Smackdown and then Bryan as Raws last 1st Round Pick. 

Then Nakamura & Roode & Ziggler as top Round 2 picks , and you'd like to think King Corbin & Rusev would also be with Asuka & Kairi Sane or Bayley, with her regaining Women's title.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm gonna laugh when Charlotte gets picked before the World Champion Bayley :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can see the first round being...

Rollins (RAW)
Lesnar (SD)
Charlotte (RAW)
Bayley (SD)
The New Day (RAW)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I will be really surprised if Raw and SD's first picks aren't Seth and Brock, unless they want to switch the titles between brands, there's no other way this could go.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Can see the first round being...
> 
> Rollins (RAW)
> Lesnar (SD)
> ...


All of the advertising FOX did for Smackdown featured Becky and Charlotte as the 2 women in them. I find it hard to believe that neither of them wind up on Smackdown.

Though I also have a hard time seeing them leaving the Raw women's division as Becky, Alexa, Nikki, Nattie as a top 4 too.

Watch Charlotte gets drafted to Smackdown and Bayley to Raw, and Charlotte wins back the SD title tonight :heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If I get Bryan, Nak, KO, and Sami on RAW then color me a happy camper. :bryan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Watch Charlotte gets drafted to Smackdown and Bayley to Raw, and Charlotte wins back the SD title tonight :heston


Wouldn't surprise me but if the option is Charlotte going to RAW and starting a hot potato for the RAW title with Becky as soon as she gets there or her getting the SD title from Bayley tonight and going to SD, then I'd prefer Charlotte to go to SD. Don't want them to derail Becky's reign with their obsession to get Charlotte to #17.

And I say that as one of the biggest Charlotte fans on the site.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Wouldn't surprise me but if the option is Charlotte going to RAW and starting a hot potato for the RAW title with Becky as soon as she gets there or her getting the SD title from Bayley tonight and going to SD, then I'd prefer Charlotte to go to SD. Don't want them to derail Becky's reign with their obsession to get Charlotte to #17.
> 
> And I say that as one of the biggest Charlotte fans on the site.


It's funny because they think they are making her a GOAT but the clueless fucks are killing her career.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's funny because they think they are making her a GOAT but the clueless fucks are killing her career.


3 title reigns in 2019 totaling 17 days (if that) :heston


----------



## ShonenRamone (Apr 2, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's funny because they think they are making her a GOAT but the clueless fucks are killing her career.


*I'm a genious* :vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's funny because they think they are making her a GOAT but the clueless fucks are killing her career.


They are really doing her a disservice with this.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

They probably should've made the brand new intros for Raw and Smackdown AFTER the draft.. huh


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They are really doing her a disservice with this.


They really are.

She's actually very talented. If they gave her an organic push she would be more popular and much more respected.

This copy/paste female Ric Flair shit hasn't helped either. Let her be Charlotte, let her have her own identity. Instead she gets a remixed version of his theme, the robe, the chops, the figure 4, the woo, the infinite title reigns. I mean we get it, she's Ric Flair's daughter, ram it down our fucking throats why don't you :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> 3 title reigns in 2019 totaling 17 days (if that) :heston




12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

When Charlotte fans are tired of how ridiculously short and meaningless her title reigns have been, thats when WWE needs to get a clue and stop using her the way they have.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The actual total is 3 reigns in 18 days. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_SmackDown_Women's_Champions

It's getting farcical right now.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

You have already said it all. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's funny because they think they are making her a GOAT but the clueless fucks are killing her career.


They don't care. These reigns aren't for her, they're for Ric. If she wasn't a Flair, she wouldn't have even been hired.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> They don't care. These reigns aren't for her, they're for Ric. If she wasn't a Flair, she wouldn't have even been hired.


Well they will care when they try to make a huge deal out of her 16th reign and it gets booed out of the building. I'm sure Ric won't be happy that nobody respects his daughter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why stop at 17? R-Truth has set the number even higher for total singles title reigns. Hell, Raven won the Hardcore title 27 times. Give Charlotte 32 reigns to show she is twice as good as her dad. 

Seriously, she deserves a real, respectable reign. This madness needs to abate .


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I wonder when the obsession to get her to 17 began? The Sasha feud? It clearly wasn't the plan upon her debut as her first reign was long af. I maintain she should have lost to Sasha at Mania 32. Sasha never recovered from that. She was super over and Charlotte wasn't, the time was right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well they will care when they try to make a huge deal out of her 16th reign and it gets booed out of the building. I'm sure Ric won't be happy that nobody respects his daughter.


It won't matter that much to them. 15 years of John Cena and Roman Reigns has desensitized them to boos. They may try to get her cheered but it won't matter that much to them. Flair probably cares more about the achievements and propping up his daughter, whether she's respected or not.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> They don't care. These reigns aren't for her, they're for Ric. If she wasn't a Flair, she wouldn't have even been hired.


If her Father wasn't a wrestler then she maybe would have been inspired to have a different career in life. She wouldn't have even been trying to get hired by WWE. She would have been using her athleticism for something else maybe.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there any chance for NXT pickups? I would actually mark out if they debut Matt Riddle


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> It won't matter that much to them. 15 years of John Cena and Roman Reigns has desensitized them to boos. They may try to get her cheered but it won't matter that much to them. Flair probably cares more about the achievements and propping up his daughter, whether she's respected or not.


I guess. That doesn't make it any less ridiculous though. Ric amassed his 16 titles over the course of about 30 years, Charlotte is going to do it in about 5, at the detriment of other women on the roster and herself. Nobody wants to see this shit, not even her own marks.



Southerner said:


> If her Father wasn't a wrestler then she probably would have been inspired to have a different career in life. She wouldn't have even been trying to get hired by WWE. She would have been using her athleticism for something else maybe.


She's said herself that she wouldn't have become a wrestler if it wasn't for her brothers passing.

In a alternate universe, Ashley is a pro Volleyball player & Reid Flair is a 10 time World Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I guess. That doesn't make it any less ridiculous though. Ric amassed his 16 titles over the course of about 30 years, Charlotte is going to do it in about 5, at the detriment of other women on the roster and herself. Nobody wants to see this shit, not even her own marks.


Nobody except Vince, Triple H, Ric and her. Unfortunately those are the only people who matter.

Also, I can't speak as a Charlotte mark, but I'd GLADLY take Asuka winning 16 world titles in 5 years at the expense of everyone else on the roster, no matter if it got her some meaningless "boos" or not. Which probably wouldn't even happen because the crowd would probably eat it up. :agree:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> They don't care. These reigns aren't for her, they're for Ric. If she wasn't a Flair, she wouldn't have even been hired.




That’s absurd dude cmon. Charlotte is still one of
the best in ring they’ve got on the women’s side. She would hired and in a big role no matter who her father is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Honestly as one of the biggest Charlotte detractors on the site, she'd be getting a ton even without the flair behind her name. She got a wrestling made body and she's at least athletic enough to make things look good. I don't think shed be as successful, but she'd almost def be successful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Is there any chance for NXT pickups? I would actually mark out if they debut Matt Riddle


I wish. I would love to see him drafted. :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pleaseee keep Corbin on RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pleaseee keep Corbin on RAW.




Fingers crossed my dude, fingers crossed. Smackdown is a death sentence for the King.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Me watching RAW live in this thread again:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I take it then that Becky vs Charlotte will open the show just like Reigns vs Rollins did?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I take it then that Becky vs Charlotte will open the show just like Reigns vs Rollins did?




Sasha did get pulled? Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I take it then that Becky vs Charlotte will open the show just like Reigns vs Rollins did?


Makes sense because it's for the rights to the first pick.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Speaking as a Smackdown guy, there's a disappointing amount of Raw fans in this thread :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Sasha did get pulled? Ha


Yeah seems like the injury is worse than they expected.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah seems like the injury is worse than they expected.




Don’t wish injury on anyone so that sucks.


I was banned during last weeks live thread, but that was the worst RAW of the year. Tonight can be awful and still be better then whatever that shit was a week ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Don’t wish injury on anyone so that sucks.
> 
> 
> I was banned during last weeks live thread, but that was the worst RAW of the year. Tonight *will* be awful and still be better then whatever that shit was a week ago.
> ...


Ftfy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Didn't watch RAW last week and seeing how bad SDL was last week it's probably a bad idea to watch this tonight but here I am.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Tonight can be awful...


Oh...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rainmaker I just gave WWE my first merch biz in like two years. Thanks for the DM. [emoji91] 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

always excited to watch sports entertainment


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did Cesaro just lose to Cedric on Main Event.....?

:done


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright only in for Becky and Charlotte, to see where the Queen ends up and the "blockbuster" trade.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Raw and Vince Mcmahon can kiss my ass.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Incoming...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Draft nights are always fun.
Lets gooooooo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> Incoming...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183869438376009729


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

hard to get excited about a draft when you know the draftees can jump back and forth between brands anywaays.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183869438376009729


More Braun & Fury :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wherever Bryan ends up, hopefully he's champion before too long.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FOX Executive being asked if he knew what they were buying.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Y.2.J said:


> More Braun & Fury :mark


thats gonna put some butts in the seats....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky ruining the coverage again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopefully Bob just bends Lana onto the half pipe tron tonight 


Opening with Bray? Hmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess they feel safe enough to do this hell in a cell recap now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh now they're doing Rollins/Fiend recap at the top of the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The horror.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Trying to recap Hell in a Cell now.

F U W W E


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I honestly thought they would never reference this match again lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The new RAW & SD intros are sooooo much better


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the wildcard rule didn't even last one week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Already spoiling that Wyatt will move to RAW I see...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the new intro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ugh Becky


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The pyro is back


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y.2.J said:


> I honestly thought they would never reference this match again lol



It was good shit pal :vince


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

After the Draft are they going to change the intros, because some of them are not on RAW


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Does WWE pay fans to go to their events? I mean how the fuck do people pay tons of money to see such shit?


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

So I’ve got Seth & Charlotte 100% being drafted to RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A Christian Rock Band for WWE opening fits.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Does WWE pay fans to go to their events? I mean how the fuck do people pay tons of money to see such shit?




You’re back? I wasn’t even allowed to post last week and your constant bitching and sucking AEWs dick was nauseating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

candice-wrestling said:


> So I’ve got Seth & Charlotte 100% being drafted to RAW.


What did RAW do to you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky and Charlotte need some time apart. It's not quite Cena/Orton but it's getting there.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh look football is on! Peace!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's get this draft finished!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Our Queen. Woooooo!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We can't get rid of her either Becky, so we feel ya.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky is so boring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A Christian Rock Band for WWE opening fits.....



They need to do a new theme for Aleister. :bryanlol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183894351426019332


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

bradatar said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > Does WWE pay fans to go to their events? I mean how the fuck do people pay tons of money to see such shit?
> ...


 uhhh AEW is better! I only care about Bryan in the now number two company!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince foot fetish confirmed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I could see Charlotte winning and taking Seth to say fuck you to Becky. But then that’s where the trade would come in because they’re not getting split.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We're living in a world where women segments are opening Raw. Absolutely insane


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

This is so stoopid


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Charlotte luring Becky in with kind words only to deliver a kick to the dick.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

whatever


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I could see Charlotte winning and taking Seth to say fuck you to Becky. But then that’s where the trade would come in because they’re not getting split.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charlottes not making the pick, fox is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope this is better than Smackdown but I'm not holding my breath...



....because you know that's three hours....and that might be a record.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> We're living in a world where women segments are opening Raw. Absolutely insane


we're in a world where the same two women are opening a show for the millionth time for the same generic reason in the same generic way 

which is absolutely not insane for wwe it's exactly what they do with the men too


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That whole segment was :lauren


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

They saved the good shit for tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

How much yall wanna bet they wouldnt have done something like this for sasha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Charlottes not making the pick, usa is.




Ah touché woops. Then Bork it shall be for SDL and Seth for RAW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol. I thought Charlotte was shooting and being legit. Was halfway expecting Dana Brook vs. Liv to open the show after Becks and Charlotte bowed out. 

Charlotte still my Queen tho.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> we're in a world where the same two women are opening a show for the millionth time for the same generic reason in the same generic way
> 
> which is absolutely not insane for wwe it's exactly what they do with the men too


I could have bet my life that someone would defend it. You are the guys that support and promote this empowerment crap in the wwe. I just knew it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I never get tired of Charlotte vs Becky. Rooting for Charlotte as always of course.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Does WWE pay fans to go to their events? I mean how the fuck do people pay tons of money to see such shit?


Oh, you're here again? Spending time in a thread for a show by a company you hate. You must have so much free time on your hands.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I could have bet my life that someone would defend it. You are the guys that support and promote this empowerment crap in the wwe. I just knew it.


The females usually have second of third match of the night. They were the real top stars of NXT. There's a reason they get so much time. (1) The fans asked for it. (2) they have the best characters and story lines. It's not their fault creative and booking is sloppy and inconsistent. Rather watch Becky/Charlotte for the millionth time than a Brock Squash or Usos spying on naked Revival.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

First RAW since I started watching again (7/8 years) without weed. This gonna be a long ass night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's probably not the best ratings idea to open with a very well tread match.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

alright these cameras dont work,it looks slow motion


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Oh, you're here again? Spending time in a thread for a show by a company you hate. You must have so much free time on your hands.




I appreciate you shitting on this dude last week. We don’t agree with very much but he was annoying as shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha and beckys going fast with no restholds done spoiled me cuz this match is boring me


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Is Charlotte's mouth bleeding again?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What the fuck was that Charlotte? Are you horny?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > Does WWE pay fans to go to their events? I mean how the fuck do people pay tons of money to see such shit?
> ...


well I work nights sooo I have free time during the day!


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Curious how bad ratings will be with a great MNF game tonight


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> What the fuck was that Charlotte? Are you horny?


thats gotta be

thats gotta be heyman

...right


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if the 'war rooms' will still be drafting, or since this isn't on FOX, and WWE is shit, they'll have a fucking hamster pick.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Mox Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you're here again? Spending time in a thread for a show by a company you hate. You must have so much free time on your hands.
> ...


i have a right to be annoying though if I want to be. You’re not very respectful anyway so why should I feel bad?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wonder if the 'war rooms' will still be drafting, or since this isn't on FOX, and WWE is shit, they'll have a fucking hamster pick.


mae young's grown up hand baby should pick the names out of a gargantuan hat


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Curious how bad ratings will be with a great MNF game tonight




Detroit Lions and great game in the same sentence? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wonder if the 'war rooms' will still be drafting, or since this isn't on FOX, and WWE is shit, they'll have a fucking hamster pick.


No need to worry im sure we'll get execs celebrating tye mella pick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

someone should have run in on this like 3 minutes ago


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> i have a right to be annoying though if I want to be. You’re not very respectful anyway so why should I feel bad?




I have the right to say you’re annoying as shit too. Do you king. Thought you were watching the game? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Charlotte rivals Silence of the Lambs' Buffalo Bill


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

19 minutes in, 2 commercials.

End this match and let the draft begin...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

RAW is so lifeless nowadays.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

So is anyone interested in story lines anymore? Or do you just enjoy straight up wrestling? It seems like that is what wrestling in general is catering to anymore. You might get a quick promo but are the days of long term story lines over? Is anyone even interested in that anymore? Just seems like the same matches every week anymore without any meaning. Like this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It stands to reason that smackdown wins this match because one would think Brock would be the first pick. Then again maybe RAW wants to keep their champion instead. :Cocky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wham!!!! said:


> So is anyone interested in story lines anymore? Or do you just enjoy straight up wrestling. It seems like that is what wrestling in general is catering too anymore. You might get a quick promo but are the days of long term story lines over? Is anyone even interested in that anymore? Just seems like the same matches every week anymore without any meaning. Like this one.


The problem is WWE



and indie fans


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte's attire makes it look like her boobs are always popping out. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wham!!!! said:


> So is anyone interested in story lines anymore? Or do you just enjoy straight up wrestling. It seems like that is what wrestling in general is catering too anymore. You might get a quick promo but are the days of long term story lines over? Is anyone even interested in that anymore? Just seems like the same matches every week anymore without any meaning. Like this one.


Promos aren't about advancing stories in WWE

They're for meandering jaunts through the recent (or not so recent) past coupled with bland 'insults'


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

King that was corny


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

End this shit Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

bradatar said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> > i have a right to be annoying though if I want to be. You’re not very respectful anyway so why should I feel bad?
> ...


i am. Cardinals nationals. I don’t have to watch Raw to know where Bryan ends up! This is the raw thread for play by play. Soo because I’m in here doesn’t mean I’m watching. I’m following along on the thread. Let’s call a truce and move on. My relative is in the hospital so I’m meh on wrestling right now. Coming in here is just a habit now. Let’s make a truce and move on. I’m kind of over this place anyway


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> King that was corny


if im stoned enough, king's voice helps me imagine that it's 1998


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky is gonna lose, Charlotte going to become #1 contender and then win the title at the next ppv.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> Promos aren't about advancing stories in WWE
> 
> They're for meandering jaunts through the recent (or not so recent) past coupled with bland 'insults'


This.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

End this shit already for fuck's sake !


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Im enjoying this match, these two work so well together.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Charlotte's attire makes it look like her boobs are always popping out. :lol


Ain’t nothing wrong with that


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Becky is gonna lose, *Charlotte going to become #1 contender and then win the title at the next ppv*.


:no


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Promos aren't about advancing stories in WWE
> 
> They're for meandering jaunts through the recent (or not so recent) past coupled with bland 'insults'


That is one of many problems in modern wrestling. Even the things that were supposed to have meaning whether it be advancing characters or storylines or in a perfect world both have become meaningless.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Imagine The Fiend mandible claws Becky and drags her underneath the ring lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Inb4 this match gets "This is awesome" :eyeroll


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Charlotte is a pro. solid match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just what everyone was begging for. A 30 minute Becky Charlotte match. End this fuckin garbage holy shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Inb4 this match gets "This is awesome" :eyeroll


:maury you called it


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Becky bumps and sells pretty well, but her offense looks shitty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte's face is less frozen this week, is her Botox wearing off?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's not a bad match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> :maury you called it


to be fair like 70% of the matches in WWE get that dumbass chant it's embarrassing


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Excellent match to start out RAW.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ill be damned. 2 clean losses in a row


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Just what everyone was begging for. A 30 minute Becky Charlotte match. End this fuckin garbage holy shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure the Becky fanboys are already creaming their pants over it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trophies said:


> It's not a bad match.


Not a good one either


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Charlotte's face is less frozen this week, is her Botox wearing off?




She does look way better tonifht. She wasn’t wearing makeup for a while there it looks like she probably loaded up again. 

Would be funny if USA took Bork over Seth. BECKY CAN FEUD W USA AUTHORITY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Charlotte getting rolled up twice in a row :kobelol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Didn't think it would be clean but not a bad match. A bit too long but not bad.

Lets get to the draft now


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

FUCK



Batista'sNoseRing said:


> Becky bumps and sells pretty well, but her offense looks shitty.


yeah, not sure why tbh, she used to be athletic in NXT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BeckyWinsLol :lauren:eyeroll


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Of course RAW gets the number 1 pick again


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> It's not a bad match.


It wasn't good either. They have had much better matches together than that one.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> *The females usually have second of third match of the night*. They were the real top stars of NXT. There's a reason they get so much time. (1) The fans asked for it. (2) they have the best characters and story lines. It's not their fault creative and booking is sloppy and inconsistent. Rather watch Becky/Charlotte for the millionth time than a Brock Squash or Usos spying on naked Revival.


They open the show. Are you not watching this crap right now. Don't be deluded in denial that this company is becoming more a womens wrestling company. The fact that you'll rather watch this crap on now than a brock lesnar match just shows the demographic that the E cater to these days. sad times


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Draft Brock!!!!!!!!:brock4


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

what a match :mark: well done ladies. :becky2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The whole draft never makes any sense. Why would Fox or USA just ask for one person from a tag team when they could have both.
IT was even dumber friday when Fox broke up a tag team, just to draft them seperatly .

and now there is going to be a trade right after Fox and Raw made draft pics. If they were going to trade someone they just picked, why would tehy even pick them


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Becky won lol!


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Why do they keep pushing the Viking Raiders? They suck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth got a major Roman style reaction just then.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Of course RAW gets the number 1 pick again


It's RAW duh. Anyone who couldn't see that coming is blind.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dammit Seth your back doing scripted corny babyface promos again, you would think he would be more shooked from Hell In a Cell or something.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Number 1 pick goes to Raw. Time for the swerve! 

Gonna be such good shit :vince5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Get this fucking geek off my screen. Bray come write him off for the night or something please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match by Becky/Charlotte, was not expecting that finish but it is alright. Expecting Charlotte to move to RAW later on.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Detroit Lions and great game in the same sentence?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lions have looked good this year


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still can't believe Cesaro is a 'free agent'!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth sucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Both Becky and Seth with that hometown pandering. :eyeroll


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That match was fine, you guys will bitch at anything. It went a few minutes too long, certainly not a bad match though. 

Charlotte is a heel again randomly :lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The whole draft never makes any sense. Why would Fox or USA just ask for one person from a tag team when they could have both.
> IT was even dumber friday when Fox broke up a tag team, just to draft them seperatly .
> 
> and now there is going to be a trade right after Fox and Raw made draft pics. If they were going to trade someone they just picked, why would tehy even pick them


I agree, that is the dumbest rule.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fiend hunting...hmm. Something tells me this won't end well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fiend hunting!!!!

Seth's gonna get destroyed again...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Just what everyone was begging for. A 30 minute Becky Charlotte match. End this fuckin garbage holy shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their matches are there for insomniacs who don't respond to strong drugs. It's kind of a test by the FDA. They're also afraid that if they show even more of them, it might cause a case of first degree brainslaughter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Of course RAW gets the number 1 pick again


Of course they have to pick three people to SD two. RAw has to go first.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Them Boos :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion if they bury your boy tonifht I’m so sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can the camera stop panning over to just seth this is tv 101 keep the pretty woman in the picture


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Becky in the super category yet?:beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can Seth and Charlotte be drafted to the Network or something, shit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Shouldn't Seth be like...dead?

Mandible Claw bleeding from the mouth lol

Ahhhhh


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Did you hear that pop Rollins received? Bigger than Austin in his prime.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Watch them ruin Wyatt further by having Rollins show up inside the Firefly Funhouse.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like Seth got a pair of balls and is not afraid of the Fiend anymore.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Seth is such a fucking loser.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Is what Seth just did what passes for a promo now? Because he wasn't remotely convincing at all. Put some bass in your voice or something. Jesus.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

raymond1985 said:


> Did you hear that pop Rollins received? Bigger than Austin in his prime.


LOL!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t want to see them brawl. Take the title off the geek tonight. End this shit run already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Looks like Seth got a pair of balls and is not afraid of the Fiend anymore.


Of course the Fiend is on SD now, so Seth can talk shit


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

You know what really kills my WWE viewing pleasure? There's wayyyy too many ads. They could be writing masterpieces and I wouldn't give a shit because as soon as I get a bit excited they cut to an ad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fringe said:


> Is what Seth just did what passes for a promo now? Because he wasn't remotely convincing at all. Put some bass in your voice or something. Jesus.




No, he sucks. There is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Y.2.J said:


> Shouldn't Seth be like...dead?
> 
> Mandible Claw bleeding from the mouth lol
> 
> Ahhhhh


Could have been worse. He could have suffered some anal bleeding. :cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

raymond1985 said:


> Did you hear that pop Rollins received? Bigger than Austin in his prime.


Aw, someone is upset that Seth Rollins still got some cheers anyway


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

..but..but Charlotte buries everyone. It's all about her. She always wins. She never gets a reaction from the crowd. They never WOOOO for her. They never boo her. She can't wrestle. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully Seth finds Bray and beats him down, shoves his corny ass in a box and ships him to SD.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Is Becky in the super category yet?:beckylol


Pretty much since Asuka beat her in January.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm finding it harder and harder to give a shit about who drafts whom. The fun is seeing at the end of a couple of shows after these picks to see who fucked up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who the hell is this guy?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course the Fiend is on SD now, so Seth can talk shit


Bray Wyatt is on Smackdown….

Just wait and the Fiend will be on Raw XD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Is Becky in the super category yet?:beckylol


She needs an annoying pose during her come back to hit that label.

Something like Hogan's 'You', Cena's 'Can't C Me', or Rock's people elbow pose.


Maybe gesture at her crotch to adjust her Man balls.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Is Becky in the super category yet?<img src="http://i.imgur.com/fEQi6ed.gif" border="0" alt="" title="beckylol" class="inlineimg" />


Nah, not yet. Someone dug up her PPV statistics the other day & she's got something like a 35% winning record. She needs at least 10 more PPV wins in a row before she gets blessed with the super tag :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Get these cringey fox and USA network boadrooms to fuck.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> Who the hell is this guy?


Sadly he is better on the mic than this roster.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These fucking war rooms again. Think they're wearing the same thing from Friday :lmao


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

not this war room BS again...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

For fuck sakes this garbage war room is back ahahahha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The War Rooms :eyeroll


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Props to the Fox Robot being in the war room.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why does Stephanie have to be the one doing this?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So no Bayley tonght?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So...Same shit!!! :lol


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow I didn't see that coming


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I missed Steph's Queen Dong song.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I told you guys lol, of course Seth was going to Raw and Brock was going to SD. It was fucking obvious :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Imagine picking Seth, New day & Charlotte over Bryan fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still using the war rooms :heston


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Smackdown drafts the Big Bossman's nightstick.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Knew it.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

My patience is wearing this with this shit...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The War Room is fucking top 5 cringe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So SEth goes before Brock lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!! THE QUEEN IS COMING TO RAW!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Really? Charlotte second? Raw sucks at drafting


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Seth's catchphrase has gotten so damn old and geeky.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charlotte to RAW? fucking hell


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

oh yes more of Charlotte/Becky!! :renee2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a waste of time. Crowd gives no fucks. Andrade to join Charlotte lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Andrade :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Andrade following Charlotte.

Brock back to SD!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charlotte's BF comes with her. lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Gotta keep Becky & Rollins and Charlotte & Andrade together


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Andrade 3rd? Wtf?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Imagine picking Seth over D-Bryan :fuckthis


Imagine picking the Universal champion, the shock and horror.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Andrade a first round pick? Really? Is he going to Raw cos of Charlotte? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Former champ being drafted in a stable bahaha 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Would've liked to see the "execs" want Big E outside of the New Day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still using the same order lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL They are moving the whole family tree over to RAW because of Aleister.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

why they're acting like Andrade is a big deal? he's done nothing since debuting


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Andrade and Zelina to RAW :mark: Guess that means RAW is also getting Aleister Black


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh yayyy.... more matches with Becky and Charlotte that are meaningless.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

these draft segments are some of the most dull in recent memory.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My boy Andrade got that round 1 tag :squirtle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Andrade and Charlotte sticking together. Gonna imagine Black goes to RAW now too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> The War Room is fucking top 5 cringe


lol its unreal lame.

How about those crickets when the New day were drafted lol.

Stephanie is even more insufferable than ever. Product is so awful top to bottom, they couldn't be worse if they tried.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

An-fucking-drade over Bryan? 

Done.

As if they'd take Charlotte over stealing the other brands champion if this was real :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is some horrible shit. Waste of TV time. Lol
:maury 
:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Joe is in a cast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SD should absolutely be WWE's number one priority these days, and they just had RAW completely and utterly destroy SD in the draft. It's insane, and a terrible business decision by WWE (but hilarious at the same time). Incredible.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Andrade 3rd? Wtf?


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh no, the new day is staying on SD ? fpalm Also RAW is killing SD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Andrade a first round draft pic.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

JOE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Picking Seth over Brock. :Cocky :brock4

Now put Bryan on RAW! :yes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expected with Charlotte moving to RAW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A pink cast for Joe? Really?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I was thinking SD would be a better fit for Aleister but now that Vega is on RAW I don't think that's happening


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Andrade & Charlotte to RAW! I think they should just pull the trigger and push Andrade to the moon!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought Charlotte would be staying on Smackdown so she can become a 10 times(?) women's champion after she lost Friday.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I used to like the draft episodes, but what they've done with it to try and make it look more legit has totally ruined the concept of it for me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just tuned in 6 min ago and it looks like nothing has changed, same shit as last week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zelina wens3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Andrade got drafted higher than Daniel Bryan. Bayley, who is the SmackDown champion, Asuka and Kairi who are the womens tag champions, and Nakamura who is the IC champion. :mj4

Chuck is playing some hardcore politics to make her bitch look good. :mj4


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Would've liked to see the "execs" want Big E outside of the New Day.


I Hope they do that tonight maybe...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's cool Andrade was first round draft, but they did absolutely nothing with him on Smackdown, he seems to be Alberto Del Rio/Shameus status right now. Tragic. 

New Day ran their course on Smackdown. Do not think they fit Foxes new preferences. They should've come to Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where da ever so popular and not cringe-as-fuck at all war rooms, Vinnie Mac?

Who is drafting? :vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does she still talk like AJ Lee?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at Andrade a first round draft pic.


Well he and Charlotte are connected somewhere, just not at the hip.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina wens3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I just tuned in 6 min ago and it looks like nothing has changed, same shit as last week


Well missed a hell of a match with Charlotte/Becky.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

¡EL ÍDOLO!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Horse faces :HA


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why are people so shocked that Seth got drafted first?!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did Zelina just insult Andrade's girlfriend to his face?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Zelina with the burn of the night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zelina looking good at least


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Andrade is another talented guy that I hope gets utilized to his abilities.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How does FOX allow WWE to shit all over them already? Wow. SD's roster is HORRENDOUS. No exaggeration.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I used to like the draft episodes, but what they've done with it to try and make it look more legit has totally ruined the concept of it for me.




I agree. I don’t want real shit I watch wrestling for the carny ridiculous shit. Gimme the ping pong balls back 

Nice jab Zelina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have no desire in watching SD anymore, roster looks awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS Joe a commentator now????
:cornette


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

<img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> at Zelina apologizing to Andrade about calling his gf a Four Horseface <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Now we already know where Black will end up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Would've liked to see the "execs" want Big E outside of the New Day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nobody fucking cares :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> Andrade got drafted higher than Daniel Bryan. Bayley, who is the SmackDown champion, Asuka and Kairi who are the womens tag champions, and Nakamura who is the IC champion. :mj4
> 
> Chuck is playing some hardcore politics to make her bitch look good. :mj4




Holy shit lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Horsefaces lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Andrade but him over Bryan is :heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing interesting is happening everything still feels status quo...I'm out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Vega...

:done


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When you think WWE can't insult viewer's intelligence any more, 


tune into the next show and find out!


These fucks can't keep an idea for a whole draft without scrapping it. A shitty company ending idea, but an idea none the less.

How these people are still on TV boggles my mind.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Throw that draft out. Just let the stars mingle on both brands. They are already wasting them anyway, so letting them go back and forth will just add fresh matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> How does FOX allow WWE to shit all over them already? Wow. SD's roster is HORRENDOUS. No exaggeration.


yeah its funny they want it to be more sports but they take new day and bray wyatt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why people even entertained Seth going to SD lol, it was the most obvious thing ever :lol

How much pull does Charlotte really have? Cos Andrade really has no business being a first round pick lol, they've done literally nothing with him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Well he and Charlotte are connected somewhere, just not at the hip.


I believe it's slightly left and/or right of there depending on which hip you prefer to use as reference.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-XERO- said:


>


This theme was fire.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wham!!!! said:


> Throw that draft out. Just let the stars mingle on both brands. They are already wasting them anyway, so letting them go back and forth will just add fresh matches.


LMAO no it wont. We just had them going back and forth for the past year, and it was always the same boring matchew on both shows. At least wiht a real split roster we will see more fresh matches now


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Expected with Charlotte moving to RAW.


Indeed

At least Becky will get to be a 10 time women champion within the next year :lol

In all seriousness though I was hoping they'd be kept apart for a bit. Thie shit is already Cena/Orton level overkill.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Top 3 picks went in the same order as what was on the list.

New Day and Andrade Cien Almas weren't originally 4th and 5th on the list. So it looks like they are switching up names a lot earlier this time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't know why people even entertained Seth going to SD lol, it was the most obvious thing ever :lol
> 
> How much pull does Charlotte really have? Cos Andrade really has no business being a first round pick lol, *they've done literally nothing with him*.


They should've though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Zelina just called Andrade's girlfriend a horseface to his face lmao!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> They should've though.


Yup, he should of been pushed to the moon after he made his debut, same could be said for Aleister Black as well. But as usual WWE drops the ball with fucking everything


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Raw will now draft the ghost of Gorilla Monsoon to explain lateral collateral ligaments...


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

What a garbage show


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Bruh. Smackdown is getting killed are you kidding? The two best women in all of wrestling going to raw? Throw in fan favs like Alexa and Nikki? I’m a happy camper.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A LOT of my favourites are on RAW. Seth, AJ, Andrade & Orton, the matches Andrade can have is getting me excited!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

CONSPIRACY ALERT:
New Day & Andrade picks seem out of place.

Maybe they're changing up the orders of the leaked list from last week.

Doesn't make sense. Andrade before Bryan, the Miz, etc.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Still waiting on Bryan getting drafted....


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Didn't someone put over Andrade at the last draft and then they did nothing with him? Now Booker is putting him over again.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> LMAO no it wont. We just had them going back and forth for the past year, and it was always the same boring matchew on both shows. At least wiht a real split roster we will see more fresh matches now


Maybe, but I am pretty sure we will see the same darn matches over and over again anyway even with the draft.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bring back the mid-late 2016 Smackdown roster.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> They should've though.


Why? He's not over and needs a second to carry any feud he is going to be in for him. This isn't NXT where he can get by with his work in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y.2.J said:


> CONSPIRACY ALERT:
> New Day & Andrade picks seem out of place.
> 
> Maybe they're changing up the orders of the leaked list from last week.
> ...


That exactly what they are doing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Any undrafted superstars will immediately be declared free agents and free to sign with any brand of their choosing."










That being said, good on John Boy for bailing on this sinking shitstained ship of a company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I’ve officially turned on Ali. I dunno what I saw in him but I haven’t seen it in months now. 

The lead announcer isn’t as bad tonight. Dio is bad though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Indeed
> 
> At least Becky will get to be a 10 time women champion within the next year :lol
> 
> In all seriousness though I was hoping they'd be kept apart for a bit. Thie shit is already Cena/Orton level overkill.


I hope they go for the tag titles first before they get into the inevitable hot potatoing . I want Becky to hold it for some more time still.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is going to SD...NOOOOO


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

this show is so lifeless. even the crowd isn't interested. i'm out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why? He's not over and needs a second to carry any feud he is going to be in for him. This isn't NXT where he can get by with his work in the ring.




Give him AOP and let him start the Cartel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did Dio not know who Mario Andretti is?
Terrible joke from Lawler though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GIVE BRAY THE TITLE TONIGHT DAMN YOU 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Whoever called Rollins invading the Fun House is going to be spot on. Good call.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> A LOT of my favourites are on RAW. Seth, AJ, Andrade & Orton, the matches Andrade can have is getting me excited!


Wow, look at all the exciting ways in which Andrade can be buried.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Usa executives need to be fired cuz that was a horrendous first round for usa.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Whoever called Rollins invading the Fun House is going to be spot on. Good call.



Was just about to post this haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please don' turn the channel. Seth is Fiend hunting and Bray has a new episode of his show. :heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina looking tight tonight wens3


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ali ababwa!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> this show is so lifeless. even the crowd isn't interested. i'm out.


its a huge difference from AEW


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> GIVE BRAY THE TITLE TONIGHT DAMN YOU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you believe Andrade got drafted over Bryan & King Pimp? This company... fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> ..but..but Charlotte buries everyone. It's all about her. She always wins. She never gets a reaction from the crowd. They never WOOOO for her. They never boo her. She can't wrestle. Blah, blah, blah.


Guaaaahghg...nepotism, always winning by losing burying the division by putting people over...oooooerhrorhohfon....


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Give him AOP and let him start the Cartel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good three people who aren't over and need to be carried through feuds all put together in one group to not be over and do nothing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Vega - Aleister and Charlotte - Andrade have to be the most surprising couples ever lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The push begins


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zelina just had her tit blurred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Please don' turn the channel. Seth is Fiend hunting and Bray has a new episode of his show. :heston


:maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan stays on SD?! 

That sucks...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Smackdown is probably gonna draft The Rock and Raw will draft The Undertaker. They’ll have them cut a promo for ratings once a year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool, more Charlotte and Becky squashing the ever so lovable 'heel' Kairi and Asuka.......


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god Bryan staying on Smackdown!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao Bryan stock on the Bork show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol.why is this shit still.on...lame ass draft


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Needs more Liv Morgan, I wonder when she is back?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SD wins.
Lesnar, Reigns, Bryan, Braun, Fury, Cain, Sasha, Bayley, New Day...

Its overrrrrr


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wasn't that Ghostface in the boardroom :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The War Rooms are legit cringe as fuck


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a feeling Andrade will be a future champion within the next year.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Is it me or RAW is getting the better picks?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Guaaaahghg...nepotism, always winning by losing burying the division by putting people over...oooooerhrorhohfon....


No woman looks good after feuding with her, wah wah waaaah... aaaagh...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Well I certainly lost any incentive about giving a shit about him. I enjoyed his early main roster matches and wanted to get invested in him, but the dude is essentially Del Rio 2.0 minus unnecessarily immediate title success and a cool finisher, so no thank you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why didn't the brands draft the champs first?

Bayley and the belt is worth less than Charlotte and tag teams lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan still on SD? Idk that I like that. Knew Black was heading to RAW.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Isn't this about where everyone already was? Black on Raw...wonder how they'll waste him to keep up with SD wasting him.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Did they just spoil Lashley going to Raw? I thought I heard one of the announcers say it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Black over King Corbin..fuck outta here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Good part I can now legit ignore raw cuz other than the kabuki warrirors who are on both brands. I gives zero fucks about that roster. 

I will say it was smart to draft the couples early to maintain some mystery I suppose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Black over King Corbin..fuck outta here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They drafted ANDRADE over Corbin and Black is what upset you?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I actually hoped for Daniel Bryan to go to RAW. You betcha he is going to be a victim to Lesnar in the future.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

CoverD said:


> Did they just spoil Lashley going to Raw? I thought I heard one of the announcers say it


Lashley was drafted to RAW on Friday.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

rkolegend123 said:


> Is it me or RAW is getting the better picks?


I guess Vince wants to keep Raw as the A show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan still on SD? Idk that I like that. Knew Black was heading to RAW.


Bryan would be better off with Heyman running raw.

Anyone on SD is doomed since all the part tiimers will get all the focus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> They drafted ANDRADE over Corbin and Black is what upset you?




Andrade did too. I just really don’t want him going to Smackdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now let's do CharLynch vs Kabuki Warriors.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the Charlotte, Black, Vega, Andrade family is all together still.


Why can't Vega be Black's manager, so you don't have to keep moving half the roster due to who they're fucking? Stop being racist WWE, she doesn't need to manage Andrade.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Y.2.J said:


> CoverD said:
> 
> 
> > Did they just spoil Lashley going to Raw? I thought I heard one of the announcers say it
> ...


Shows how much I paid attention Friday :lmao


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Zelina just had her tit blurred
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will probably go down as the best moment in the show.

Does anyone else remember when she worked for a company that actually used(well underused but still) her as the talented wrestler that she is?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Only good things about Bryan still being on SD is...

Bryan vs Brock
Bryan vs Reigns
Bryan vs The Fiend

Not too bad I guess.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lets act like they didn't draft the Kabuki warriors to do a winners take all match where Vince's favs can win the tag team belts.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> Isn't this about where everyone already was? Black on Raw...wonder how they'll waste him to keep up with SD wasting him.


They will probably keep him in his dark room and have him telling people to come find him and fight him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SD getting murdered


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Shows how much I paid attention Friday :lmao


Eh I watched on Friday and forgot he got drafted, cuz I mean really who cares about Lashley lol


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Feels like everyone is just put where they were to begin with.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Andrade did too. I just really don’t want him going to Smackdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You realize as long as Seth holds the belt that Corbin cant even fight for it, dont you?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Well this sucks

SmackDown is getting boned, Vince only cares for Raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So the Charlotte, Black, Vega, Andrade family is all together still.
> 
> 
> Why can't Vega be Black's manager, so you don't have to keep moving half the roster due to who they're fucking? Stop being racist WWE, she doesn't need to manage Andrade.




But Andrade can’t speak good English. Needs someone and I’d rather that not be Charlotte 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> SD getting murdered


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Only good things about Bryan still being on SD is...
> 
> Bryan vs Brock
> Bryan vs Reigns
> ...


seen it, seen it, and seen it. That puts an end to any of that being anything special.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Only good things about Bryan still being on SD is...
> 
> Bryan vs Brock
> Bryan vs Reigns
> ...


With Bryan losing all those matches

no thanks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE still can't help insulting our intelligence. They show the pickers lamenting that Smackdown took Bryan. Iff yu didn't pick goddamn Andrade and the Kabukis, you could have chosen him. :sodone


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

rkolegend123 said:


> Is it me or RAW is getting the better picks?


Depending on you’re preferences. I’d say raw is absolutely killing them. Other than boring reigns. Part-time Lesnar. And the skinny corny little eco friendly geek. They have Sasha banks Strowman and that’s it. 

You’re going to call smackdown the A-show and put Becky lynch charlotte flair Seth Rollins etc on RAW. Lmao.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All that needs to happen now is for Reigns to be the blockbuster trade to move to RAW. Would have no reason to watch SD then.

Not happening, of course.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

These fucks...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MetalKiwi said:


> Needs more Liv Morgan, I wonder when she is back?


She will be the 2nd Main Event draft pick, after the IIconics


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Well this sucks
> 
> SmackDown is getting boned, Vince only cares for Raw


Does Vince even care what the Fox executives want?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Is it me or RAW is getting the better picks?


Do you remember as a kid when you'd trade basketball cards with the neighborhood kids?


Remember how nobody would trade the Jordan cards and the other good shit?


WWE's roster is a bunch of Bryant Reeves and Rex Chapman basketball cards.


Both shows lose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

New Zealand was featured on the map behind them lol, look a map that didn't forget we existed :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> You realize as long as Seth holds the belt that Corbin cant even fight for it, dont you?




I have Corbin winning it in 2020. It will go to at least two people before him. On Smackdown nobody is touching that belt besides Brock, Cain, Roman, and maybe Braun. RAW is gonna be wide open once that belt gets taken off the geek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y.2.J said:


> CONSPIRACY ALERT:
> New Day & Andrade picks seem out of place.
> 
> Maybe they're changing up the orders of the leaked list from last week.


Yeah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796748533170184
*WWE Possibly Planning A Trade For The Draft On RAW, Reason For Draft Order Getting Leaked*



> The reveal of the WWE Draft picks on Friday's SmackDown were somewhat botched as the selections were revealed in the same order that they were listed on the WWE website. Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Radio that the WWE website crew was told to put the names on the list in alphabetical order, but somehow that was forgotten and they just put the list up as it was. The list was then put in alphabetical order on Saturday.
> 
> It looks like WWE is planning on making up for the blunder on tonight's RAW, which will see the 2019 Draft end. Word from within WWE is that they are trying to switch things up for the Draft tonight, according to @Wrestlevotes.
> 
> ...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's hope Bryan gets traded to Raw by the end of the night in a blockbuster trade...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed Bryan wins the rumble and can get off SD that way....maybe?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If you'd judge Seth just by he's viewed by the people on the forum you'd think he'd be laughed at by the audience.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte is on Raw :gameover

Can USA not put together a package deal of Charlotte and Becky for Sasha?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The one Viking looks fucking ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryan fans.....lol!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ace said:


> Charlotte is on Raw :gameover
> 
> Can USA not put together a package deal of Charlotte and Becky for Sasha?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So far tonight it does feel like RAW is getting the better end of this draft, i'll agree with that.

By the way, Bayley was the 9th pick of the night. The Smackdown Womens Champion.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just can't care about any of these dudes wwe is so cheesy


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Only place raw is killing them is in the divas division and thats only kayfabe, not reality.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well no care for this tag match, time for a break...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck finish for this match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think The Viking Raiders will become RAW Tag Champions tonight.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> MetalKiwi said:
> 
> 
> > Needs more Liv Morgan, I wonder when she is back?
> ...


Where are the IIconics these days? Peyton busy getting more shit pumped into her face or something? I haven't seen them in a minute.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

If I wasn't watching live I would be fast forwarding the crap out of this match right now...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> I think The Viking Raiders will become RAW Tag Champions tonight.


Same.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Why do people care so much about what order the wrestlers get drafted in a fake draft?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton is on RAW right? Seth bout to get advice on how to burn Brays house down and bury him. RIP Fiend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan would be better off with Heyman running raw.
> 
> Anyone on SD is doomed since all the part tiimers will get all the focus.


Bryan's fucked. I was hoping for him to get one last title run but fat chance of that now. This is why I didn't want Brock to have the title because it's not required for his cain matches. Oh well. Bryan will most likely get his long awaited Nak feud, but the IC title is his glass ceiling now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This draft was so damn predictable.

Why they got to put this Charlotte and Becky hell on me :gameover


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people care so much about what order the wrestlers get drafted in a fake draft?


Cuz if you're gonna have a draft, don't insult our intelligence with bull.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Feels like everyone is just put where they were to begin with.


That’s the thing , this whole draft BS is nothing new. It’s basically the same thing with the stupid wild card we had for this whole year. It’s laughable


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Where are the IIconics these days? Peyton busy getting more shit pumped into her face or something? I haven't seen them in a minute.


They haven't been on tv in over 2 months, and well, they are not happy about it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183879838702211072
:fuckthis


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Have the War Viking Raiders Experience win please. It would be complete stupidity if they didn't.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people care so much about what order the wrestlers get drafted in a fake draft?


It's 5 hours of tv built around the draft. What are people supposed to talk about? lol


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people care so much about what order the wrestlers get drafted in a fake draft?


Lmao. It’s supposed to indicate how good or popular certain wrestlers are in order. Not really the case. I’m just still so happy Charlotte is with Becky on RAW. Assuming that means Rhonda Rousey gonna go to RAW too eventually.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> This draft was so damn predictable.
> 
> Why they got to put this Charlotte and Becky hell on me :gameover


yeah it makes no sense if Fox knew they couldnt have Becky they wouldnt ask for Charlotte.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I give it less than a month before they move the rosters around again. 


I think Smackdown is going to nose dive in ratings, especially the week on FSN and the weeks after. They'll act like a shake up is what will save it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ace said:


> This draft was so damn predictable.
> 
> Why they got to put this Charlotte and Becky hell on me :gameover


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Every time I see this USA commercial for NXT I just laugh. I love NXT but i'm not gonna watch it over AEW. it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kamille said:


> Lmao. It’s supposed to indicate how good or popular certain wrestlers are in order. Not really the case. I’m still so happy Charlotte is with Becky on RAW. Assuming that means Rhonda Rousey gonna go to RAW too eventually.


It’s pretty much guaranteed once she is ready to come back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people care so much about what order the wrestlers get drafted in a fake draft?


Because its supposed to be real and they should act like it


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

The big viking is getting over


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kamille said:


> Lmao. It’s supposed to indicate how good or popular certain wrestlers are in order. Not really the case. I’m just still so happy Charlotte is with Becky on RAW. Assuming that means Rhonda Rousey gonna go to RAW too eventually.


Oh Ronda is absolutely going to RAW when she comes back. That 1 on 1 vs Becky is coming.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Where are the IIconics these days? Peyton busy getting more shit pumped into her face or something? I haven't seen them in a minute.


Maybe it's because her man is All In with AEW? >


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

End of the day most people including myself thinks whatever star might be needed for whatever show should be able to go on that show as needed. 

WWE is really shooting themselves in the ratings department not allowing certain stars to go on certain shows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why do people care so much about what order the wrestlers get drafted in a fake draft?


Why have champions and challengers in a fake match? Why have wrestling?


WWE pushes a draft, so book a draft. When you 'draft' a women's champion like 20 fucking picks in, kind of shits on making it believable.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ivar is a bad ass give this dude a normal gimmick and let him beat ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good match can't lie about that proud of all 4 people in the ring


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate that even with a spinebuster added to it the zig zag still can't get a pin.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Oh Ronda is absolutely going to RAW when she comes back. That 1 on 1 vs Becky is coming.


If this was real Fox could just draft Ronda tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great match. Crowd gives a pop for the new champs!


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow, crowd was into that match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They breaking up Ziggler and Roode?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Ivar is definitely over.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank goodness. 
I hate makeshift tag teams because they have no idea what to do with solo guys.
If they're stalling solo, they'll stall in duos.

Congrats Vikings.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I was hoping I wouldn't have to watch Smackdown after seeing the results the other day. Then Bryan and New Day get drafted there. Fuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah it makes no sense if Fox knew they couldnt have Becky they wouldnt ask for Charlotte.


 Fox wanted Brock and Roman, with how the draft has gone they're not sold on the women.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now have them face AOP.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

They've got it this team. Will be big. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamille said:


> End of the day most people including myself thinks whatever star might be needed for whatever show should be able to go on that show as needed.
> 
> WWE is really shooting themselves in the ratings department not allowing certain stars to go on certain shows.


Stars? :cousins

Stars though? :francis




Everybody in WWE can't draw a stick figure with crayons.

We talkin' bout 'stars'? :mj4


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The crowd got excited when they started realizing that the War Viking Raiders Experience could actually win this match.

Thank goodness they won. Now please don't take it off of them for awhile WWE.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice!! Hard to see the Vikings losing this title any time soon


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Wow Ivar is definitely over.




You don’t see many big boys who can move like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least we get to see Asuka tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well the Vikins are getting a good reaction and pop for the win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Only good thing is that trash New Day is on SD and went sniff the WWE championship again :fuckyeah

Brock and Cain will make sure of it :brock2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New RAW Tag Team Champions as expected.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there any way I can neg WWE for this bullshit? :bryanlol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Now have them face AOP.


Fucking THIS


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The women murdering kayfabe in this Koman commercial :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Braun on Smackdown now? If so why don't they do this contract signing there?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Finally, a booking decision on RAW that wasn't painfully meh at best.

Congrats to the Ragnarokers. :clap



bradatar said:


> The one Viking looks fucking ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're actually pretty cool compared to the sanitized CAWs that the majority of the roster currently consists of.

:draper2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was pretty awesome seeing the crowd completely dead throughout the beginning of the match, then by the end of it the Viking Raiders had them on their feet cheering and hoping they win, props to them.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How does Braun - Fury contract signing on MONDAY NIGHT RAW make any sense???


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Is there any way I can neg WWE for this bullshit? :bryanlol


You could drive to Stamford and egg the front lobby of the HQ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see that the Kabuki Warriors will be in action tonight.

Could Becky show up to get back at Asuka for the green mist?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya has a mystery partner? I'm thinking we could see the return of Naomi.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't Brawn on Smackdown now? If so why don't they do this contract signing there?


Exactly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182243491499266048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181009981220380674


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Vikings are what modern wrestlers should be. Size, agility and unique look. Like them already big future 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's be for real... Roode and Ziggler had no business being tag champs. Thank god that's over.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, the wwe really did sell their soul to the arabs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Natalya has a mystery partner? I'm thinking we could see the return of Naomi.


Can't wait :mark

:lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

When I first saw the Viking Raiders Experience debut I cringed but they managed to get over and impress me. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

The Ragnarockers should celebrate with a rockin' viking party.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

War Raiders are pretty damn over

Which one is Ivar and which one is Erik? I know Hanson is the long haired one and Rowe is the bald one, still haven't figured out their main roster names though :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Is there any way I can neg WWE for this bullshit? :bryanlol


"Red is for RAW!" :cole

"Green-uh is new workers-uh! I'm a legend in this business-uh! 2nd best Shane Douglas of all time-uh!" :HHH


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like when real tag teams hold the tag team belts.
Enough with solo guys randomly tagging up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they mentioned ROH lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why have champions and challengers in a fake match? Why have wrestling?
> 
> 
> WWE pushes a draft, so book a draft. When you 'draft' a women's champion like 20 fucking picks in, kind of shits on making it believable.


That's what I'm saying. I wasn't questioning WWE making a big deal out of it(it's obvious that they are going to push it as legit as they should) just people here. We all know when wrestlers get picked is irrelevant.

You can't just pick all the champions first in a draft where the odds are already skewed. Then one show has most of the titles and the other show has nothing to fight over. The Champions should have been exempt from the draft altogether seeing as the specific titles that are brand specific aren't likely changing shows.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ohh..mentioning other promotions..edgy..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they allowed to say Ring of Honor? :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why don't WWE just buy off Ring of Honor already


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like these Viking guys!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To be melodramatic to the extreme, this day, to a Bryan fan, is almost as bad as Pearl Harbor. (yeah I'm just kidding)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cedric Alexander got drafted this high, before Nakamura WTF


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like ROH tape library being added to The Network soon haha.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

CEDRIC ALEXANDER BEFORE NAKAMURA.

:ha


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Are they allowed to say Ring of Honor? :lol


Well ROH is on the same channel as SD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Shinsuke beats Brock for the title!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Finally, a booking decision on RAW that wasn't painfully meh at best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m happy they won I like the big guy. I don’t like the one wearing the blonde Mohawk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not as enthusiastic as raw was for natalya


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Carlito is back?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol Humberto has no highlights to include under his name.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Who?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

First time I have heard of the Humberto guy.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

jordyjames26 said:


> Vikings are what modern wrestlers should be. Size, agility and unique look. Like them already big future
> 
> Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


They look like a tag team from the 80’s early 90’s.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Why don't WWE just buy off Ring of Honor already


They learned from the Saudis and US that you just go in, take everything you need, and bounce.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

....and we go from the Raiders to Cedric being drafted....and Nak.. You'd think the intercontinental champ would be higher on the list..

OK - who the blue hell was that that got drafted between Nak and Ali?? I've never heard of him..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who the fuck is this geek 

HUMBERTO before the king????? ALI TOO? DA FUCK???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Splitting up Harper and Rowan?

Singles run for Harper on SDL?


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Who?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow that was a jobber round


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL who the fuck was that geek from 205 live RAW drafted?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rowan should have stayed on smackdown honestly


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hopefully Black destroys someone.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Round 3 was miserable....

:ha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So basically no champions were ever getting switched!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They drafted Humberto Carillo before Corbin. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I'm crying. Corbin marks on suicide watch. :mj4


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Crowd dead ass silent for this 3rd Round. Erick Rowan best pic that round.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> LOL who the fuck was that geek from 205 live RAW drafted?


i've seen him on 205 and I honestly not a fan, he's too flippy dippy no psychology for my liking and his face is too punch able


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Splitting up Harper and Rowan?
> 
> Singles run for Harper on SDL?


Why couldn’t they split up New Day? Also they are probably punishing Harper again


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Well ROH is on the same channel as SD


I think ROH only airs on Sinclair owned regional FOX channels.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to confirm that the entire Roman storyline was pointless. Rowan on a different show than Roman. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Aleister :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Black's theme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> They drafted Humberto Carillo before Corbin. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm crying. Corbin marks on suicide watch. :mj4


:lmao


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

That round made zero sense. I don’t even know who the 205 guy is. Miz and king Corbin are still out their aren’t they? Ali? Wtf. 

They could have made this so cool, what else is new.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Fuck, does this mean Harper is back to being dead in the water and enhancement talent?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Why couldn’t they split up New Day? Also they are probably punishing Harper again


:crying::crying:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Was really hoping Big E was finally going to escape IHOP and get a singles run. Dude should be a monster heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

205 live guys graduating to main roster is always nice to see.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How can you draft a stable then you only draft 1 guy from a team? 

Are you shitting on the wrestler not picked, like RAW doesn't want Harper, or WWE is just shit at booking a draft that makes sense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> They drafted Humberto Carillo before Corbin. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm crying. Corbin marks on suicide watch. :mj4




I mean not really it’s funny. Fits in with his character right now too. He’s the clown. It’s like when people thought I was mad the Rock destroyed him. Nah, probably 99% of the locker room would suck Vinces dick to get a Rock segment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Does smackdown get Zayn as well?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Mass time \m/


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Well ROH is on the same channel as SD


I am from New York and Fox does not carry ROH here.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This draft obviously doesn't make logical sense.

They're shifting everything around because the list got leaked.

Cedric, Humberto and Ali before The Miz and Corbin...

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rise said:


> That round made zero sense. I don’t even know who the 205 guy is. Miz and king Corbin are still out their aren’t they? Ali? Wtf.
> 
> They could have made this so cool, what else is new.


yup the fuck up with the pools totally make them just go random with the draft pics


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey - EY sighting and he's not chasing R-Truth. Sure, he's gonna be eating a black mass in a min but still...


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> 205 live guys graduating to main roster is always nice to see.


Just proves there are really no stars left in the WWE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> i've seen him on 205 and I honestly not a fan, he's too flippy dippy no psychology for my liking and his face is too punch able


I mean that's 205 live for ya.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I really wanted Black to be on the A show and mix it up with the stars but I guess since his wife got drafted he had to go. I just hope he gets real compelling storylines and proper use.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow! A Eric Young sighting!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EY forgot where the gym is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Humberto Carrillo picked before the IIconics :fuckthis


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Why couldn’t they split up New Day? Also they are probably punishing Harper again


ND probably splits with someone turning heel... if they ever split.

Why punish Harper?

Harper's got a good singles run in him. At least IC championship material.

Let beat Shinsuke for the belt and elevate Shinsuke to the main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That's quite the submission from Black.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is how you book Black


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope Shinsuke beats Brock for the title!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I need to see Aleister Black vs Kenny Omega before I die.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor Eric Young with the jobber entrance.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> They look like a tag team from the 80’s early 90’s.


That's not a bad thing

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE should have went full fuckery and had someone 'fall in the draft' due to riods scandal or some shit :heston


Or beating up on their girlfriend.


"Becky is falling in the draft due to sources saying she beat up on her girlfriend Sethanie Rollins."


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Push him


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> ND probably splits with someone turning heel... if they ever split.
> 
> Why punish Harper?
> 
> ...


Because Harper edited his bio saying WWE was gonna fine him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I really wanted Black to be on the A show and mix it up with the stars but I guess since his wife got drafted he had to go. I just hope he gets real compelling storylines and proper use.


Heyman BEGGED for him. He'll be fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I really wanted Black to be on the A show and mix it up with the stars but I guess since his wife got drafted he had to go. I just hope he gets real compelling storylines and proper use.


Heyman is high on Black and fought to get him. He is better off on Raw, and based on all tehse picks Raw is the A show


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think Aleister and Darby are my favourites in wrestling right now.
Some fucking character and substance.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is how you book Black


They really waster him on Smackdown. Such a shame.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


>


XERO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait there is a second verse to the Firefly Fun House theme??


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Eric Young at least looks like a distinguished jobber


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice quick match, liking how they are booking Black as of late.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Black is the future of wrestling.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I wonder if somehow the fiend is going to win the universal tonight forcing a desperate Raw to trade Seth and becky for him? That’s a blockbuster! 

That would be to interesting though.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Because Harper edited his bio saying WWE was gonna fine him


True nuff. Harper does have legitimate gripes, but airing them in public when he is still under contract is only gonna make Vince punish him more..


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is how WWE books former world champions.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Bobby Lashley - The Dominator.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth (in his best Elmer Fudd voice)* Shhh!!! Be vewy vewy qwiet. I'm hunting Fiends.* :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prediction: tonight's Firefly funhouse episode will have Rollins in it when it starts and not Wyatt.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Y.2.J said:


> I think Aleister and Darby are my favourites in wrestling right now.
> Some fucking character and substance.




Am I missing something? What substance is there to Black other then tatted from head to toe and sitting in dark rooms asking people to fight him? I literally can’t tell you anything he’s done besides randomly
tag with ass blaster and feud with Cesaro who’s enhancement talent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why has Black stopped using Black Mass? that looks so much better than that Dragon Sleeper, i mean i like the Dragon Sleeper but Black Mass should be his finisher.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> I mean not really it’s funny.


I see you, dawg. I know a defense mechanism when I see one. I've had to use it before myself.



> Fits in with his character right now too. He’s the clown. It’s like when people thought I was mad the Rock destroyed him. Nah, probably 99% of the locker room would suck Vinces dick to get a Rock segment.


As Meltzer said, you don't get over being the punching bag. It wasn't his segment, it was Beckys. Look at Sandow, he got a segment with DX on Raw 1000 and he was buried.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Eric Young at least looks like a distinguished jobber


He'd fit right in if it were 1986. Though his gear is colour coordinated so he hasn't fully transitioned yet.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Are we forgetting Eric Young is a former TNA world champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Wait there is a second verse to the Firefly Fun House theme??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IffNaeSg2Ok


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is Joe not in the draft?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like Buddy vs Black will be a feud soon enough.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This draft is so anticlimactic.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

This is a Crime. How the hell is King Corbin not been drafted yet.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> I see you, dawg. I know a defense mechanism when I see one. I've had to use it before myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You look at wrestling way different then I do though. I got banned during that Smackdown thread he got rock bottomed for attempting to explain why that was a good segment for him. People were stupidly saying that was a burial which is the furthest thing from the truth. I don’t care what Meltzer thinks about a wrestler he hates either and you know he can’t stand Corbin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Carmella is will never make it to Raw... what gives?

R-Truth to Raw by himself..... oooooooooooooo interesting!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why wouldnt they draft Truth and Camella togehter

makes no fucking sense


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jinder on RAW.. forgot he was even employed tbh


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Doesn't the champs still go on both shows? Or is that over now?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They broke em up :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This phony War Room shit. Ain't nobody gonna clap about getting R-Truth.:kobe


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And Buddy Murphy will never be seen again...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe John Morrison is getting drafted


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I might've gotten a little too excited when Jinder appeared just now.

His theme song & me being part-Indian might be the reasons. lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SNL comedy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I had legit forgotten about Jinder.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn Miz and Corbin getting big time shafted lol. I have no reason to watch Smackdown unless BC goes there. Please don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Why the fuck would they separate Carmella and R-Truth?


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Channel changers are on

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella is done


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

This show has been awful


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't believe as a RAW BRAND guy. I have to deal with these Geeks monday night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Carmella is will never make it to Raw... what gives?
> 
> R-Truth to Raw by himself..... oooooooooooooo interesting!!!





birthday_massacre said:


> Why wouldnt they draft Truth and Camella togehter
> 
> makes no fucking sense



Carmella wont be on RAW as long as Corey Graves isn’t. They don’t break up couples.

I agree though they should of at least kept Truth and Carmella together.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Doesn't the champs still go on both shows? Or is that over now?


24/7 and womens tag both shows but once they lose they go to the show that drafted them


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The split up the most fun act that WWE has. Sure it's not serious but still fun as hell and now it's over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Carmella will be one of the women they push as faces against Sasha and Bayley on SD.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Profits finally gonna get a match? Fuck yeah LETS GOOO BOOGIE AND CRACKHEAD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My internet died so I was up and down trying to fix it lol so I missed most of the last half an hour of the show


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

AJ is a geek now


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fucking love the Street Profits.

Rollins, AJ, Ricochet, Aleister, Street Profits...
I guess Monday's won't be so bad for me after all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits first feud on the main roster.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't FOX want to be more about the athletic wrestlers? It seems all of the athletic wrestlers are going to Raw (Like Murphy, Black, Flair)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, so whose going to be The Street Profits third man?

Oh yeah.... Ricochet.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally Someone shut these clowns up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder is going to be the next Universal champion confirmed.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

SMH Truth and Carmella was the only long term creative decision that didn't sour.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL @ the SmackDown line in my sig right now!!!!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Why did we draft so many Geeks on RAW. The Street Profits and Ricochet.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Trashochet


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>




May as well keep it going this is trash. Ass blast boy ain’t gonna make it any better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Carmella wont be on RAW as long as Corey Graves isn’t. They don’t break up couples.
> 
> I agree though they should of at least kept Truth and Carmella together.


Oh yeah, forgot about her and Graves.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Finally Someone shut these clowns up


God Bless the OC. Guys should be Cantonized for shutting these Geeks up.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

riveting


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Goddess


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fliposhet...time for a break.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know why Heyman is so high on this guy but he will be all over RAW moving forward, unfortunately.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Carmella is done


She has more chance of getting another title reign on SmackDown. I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ziggler Crüe said:
> 
> 
> > I really wanted Black to be on the A show and mix it up with the stars but I guess since his wife got drafted he had to go. I just hope he gets real compelling storylines and proper use.
> ...


RAW seems like the A show doesn’t it now? For WWE’s sake I really hope they can come up with some awesome ass storylines or SmackDown could be in trouble..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This RAW has been decent. I think its better then Smackdown. AEW is still far superior. This show hasn't been terrible.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> May as well keep it going this is trash. Ass blast boy ain’t gonna make it any better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://i.imgur.com/JDjWozD.mp4


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Havent been able to watch..where did Corbin go?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kamille said:


> RAW seems like the A show doesn’t it now? For WWE’s sake I really hope they can come up with some awesome ass storylines or SmackDown could be in trouble..


If Heyman is booking, and has real input it will be better than SD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>



Everything about this gif is trash


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoanma said:


>


As much as I don't like watching his matches, this will always be cool as fuck to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Havent been able to watch..where did Corbin go?


Has not been drafted yet , a bunch of jobbers have been drafted over he and Miz

wonder if this huge rumored trade will involve them


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Havent been able to watch..where did Corbin go?




Hasn’t been drafted. 205 Live guys are going before him it’s funny at this point. Some Humberto guy I’ve never heard of went too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Christ Shelton should've been on Smackdown


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Havent been able to watch..where did Corbin go?


nowhere yet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey remember when Benjamin first returned and we were saying he should get a world title shot or at least become US Champion?

Sigh...


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> > RAW seems like the A show doesn’t it now? For WWE’s sake I really hope they can come up with some awesome ass storylines or SmackDown could be in trouble..
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Hasn’t been drafted. 205 Live guys are going before him it’s funny at this point. Some Humberto guy I’ve never heard of went too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe and Miz haven't been picked either.

Weird shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Has not been drafted yet , a bunch of jobbers have been drafted over he and Miz
> 
> wonder if this huge rumored trade will involve them


What rumored trade?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Everything about this gif is trash




I hate Seth Rollins, but Ricochet really gives him a run for his money and if he gets the push I think he’s going to will easily take over as worst in the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Heyman is booking, and has real input it will be better than SD


Isn't Eric Bischoff doing the Smackdown booking?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think Samoa Joe is in the pool as he's injured.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Hey remember when Benjamin first returned and we were saying he should get a world title shot or at least become US Champion?
> 
> Sigh...


The perils of doing nothing with people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't Eric Bischoff doing the Smackdown booking?


No, Eric said he is just the go between for Fox and WWE on the SD side and will have nothing to do with booking


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Now I’m waiting for this fiend hunting segment. Lol. Better not be hella corny.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Did King Corbin fail a drug test ?

That's the only way that explain this draft fall.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kamille said:


> Now I’m waiting for this fiend hunting segment. Lol. Better not be hella corny.




Rollins burning down the funhouse just like Orton burned down the Wyatt house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why are 3 dudes being drafted as one? Also, nakamura w/Sami getting drafted

Maybe the cowboys can draft a new qb plus their receiver next year. Lmfaoooo wwe is so trash


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I hate Seth Rollins, but Ricochet really gives him a run for his money and if he gets the push I think he’s going to will easily take over as worst in the company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As far as the ratings go tonight, I have three words to say: *GO! PACK! GO!* :cheer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What rumored trade?


Fox sports twitter account said this is a possible huge trade


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

87 year old Shelton still comes across better than this geek


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Did King Corbin fail a drug test ?
> 
> That's the only way that explain this draft fall.



inb4 they do a heath slater style storyline with Corbin.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That Jeff Hardy fan looked as strung out as him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dio looks so awkward on the announce team...dude...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Jinder is going to be the next Universal champion confirmed.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> No, Eric said he is just the go between for Fox and WWE on the SD side and will have nothing to do with booking


Well that sucks! I guess since the deal is done and FOX is airing Smackdown then Bischoff's job is done.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoanma said:


>




at least this cracks me up. This has to be gif of the year along with Laceys ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is Ricochet black or nah?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If Shelton Benjamin had the same talent but he was white he wouldn't be a jobber. Don't care what anyone says Vince is racist.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I keep waiting for something interesting to happen but then I remember that this is Raw and that Zelina's blurred breast is the best thing that is going to happen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A recap no one wants to see? here is a picture of Tenilles ass


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alrighty then


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is Ricochet black or nah?




Yeah he’s at minimum half but may just be light skinned, but he’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weird way to go to commercial :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana likes it harder :vince6


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"No, I like it harder" - Lana 2019

:wow


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana is this the right kind of pressure?

No... no... no I like it harder....

Poor Rusev.... dude is a story-line cuck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Random Lana spa segment? K 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Lana on a massage table with a female massuese. 

Time to breakout the vasaline.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


>



https://i.imgur.com/7XcucR1.mp4


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Backshot Bob showin Lana the finer things in life


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


That gif never gets old XD


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

I love how it just cut out to commercial with an erotic massage scene ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She likes it "harder" :book


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Inb4 Lashley takes over the masseuse table...


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> If Shelton Benjamin had the same talent but he was white he wouldn't be a jobber. Don't care what anyone says Vince is racist.


lmao I'm one of the biggest Shelton fans I am aware of, and even I think this is a stupid take. He clearly had no mic skills which is what fucked him the entire time he was in WWE.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lana and i actually have something in common!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't believe what I'm seeing on here.

"RAW has the A show! They don't need Roman, Brock, Cain, Wyatt, Strowman, Bryan. They got Rollins and Black and Styles. I like them. So they are the A show that will draw ratings!"











FOX got who they wanted. Heyman had to pick up the scraps hoping he can turn RAW into NXT. A product geared towards the 'this is awesome' crowd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

troubleman1218 said:


>


:surprise:

Charly so wanted it in her mouth... 

:laugh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't understand the point of this Lana spa segment. Everyone in the target demographic has likely already seen Lana nude from practically every angle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like it deeper :lol

PG they say.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

this is so paul heyman lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley about to go balls deep.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> lmao I'm one of the biggest Shelton fans I am aware of, and even I think this is a stupid take. He clearly had no mic skills which is what fucked him the entire time he was in WWE.


Why are 80% of the African american wrestlers in WWE right now jobbers. Yeah sure they gave Kofi the title but keep in mind he was the first and Brock squashed him like a bug. He was just Vince doing damage control.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I can't believe what I'm seeing on here.
> 
> "RAW has the A show! They don't need Roman, Brock, Cain, Wyatt, Strowman, Bryan. They got Rollins and Black and Styles. I like them. So they are the A show that will draw ratings!"
> 
> ...


Love how you leave out AJ, Becky and Charlotte. Also Brock and Cain are part timers. And Stroman is a geek now and Bryan has been a jobber for a while now too


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Everyone one of you guys are hilarious??? I swear. Great forum here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shield your eyes 9 year olds


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I don't understand the point of this Lana spa segment. Everyone in the target demographic has likely already seen Lana nude from practically every angle.




Bob about to walk in and take over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lashley probably couldn't have said yes to this storyline fast enough.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rusev better body this *****


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

bradatar said:


> I hate Seth Rollins, but Ricochet really gives him a run for his money and if he gets the push I think he’s going to will easily take over as worst in the company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh please, Ricochet is more charismatic than Hogan. Did you hear that pop he got when he did those filips?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lana is soaking under that towel......


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

HIGHER!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My dude stay working the leg lol gotta keep it PG


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

JRL said:


> Lashley probably couldn't have said yes to this storyline fast enough.


lmaoooooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuck. I thought Corbin was coming out. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JRL said:


> Lashley probably couldn't have said yes to this storyline fast enough.


Did you read his interview about it, it has hilarious how excited he was.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


>


Goddamn, Charly is sucha freak. She wanted that to be a real dick :lol wens3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man Bob is lovin this storyline :kobelol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG!

Rusev's got a gun!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This storyline hahahaha my wife can’t stand it I just laugh so hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

She likes it harder, deeper and blacker. :shockedpunk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

raymond1985 said:


> Oh please, Ricochet is more charismatic than Hogan. Did you hear that pop he got when he did those filips?


Hate to break it to u. But he's a Geek.

There are hundreds of guys like him past present and will be in the future.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183923655203532801


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao, brutal. Rusev getting buried on the way out. And fuck Bobby has the body of a God. No **** of course. If him and Lana are really on the road together, Rusev might really be in trouble.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Isn’t Lashley married ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince must have a cuck fetish to keep pushing this on his wrestlers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:heston :lashley


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rusev needs to annihilate Lashley.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This signing should be on Smackdown.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> lmao I'm one of the biggest Shelton fans I am aware of, and even I think this is a stupid take. He clearly had no mic skills which is what fucked him the entire time he was in WWE.


Imagine if having no mic skills still held guys back. Who would they ever push?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So this is not the main event then, some Fiend/Rollins fuckery to close the show I guess.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao, brutal. Rusev getting buried on the way out. And fuck Bobby has the body of a God. No **** of course. If him and Lana are really on the road together, Rusev might really be in trouble.


Pretty sure Bobby is married


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

FURY :mark


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Isn’t Lashley married ?


Yes your point?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Fury going on a cruise? :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Fury sure has an interesting wardrobe.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's that time again, fellas:










:rusev



bradatar said:


> I’m happy they won I like the big guy. I don’t like the one wearing the blonde Mohawk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hanson / Ivar is definitely fun. Dude should've gotten the TV Title (at least for 2 months) during his run in ROH after winning the Top Prospect Tourney, but whatever. Ray Rowe / Erik is pretty decent, though his Death Rowe finisher is definitely his selling point on account of how cool it looks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still an hour left. This show has been dragging ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a good crowd repsonse for either of them.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Hate to break it to u. But he's a Geek.
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of guys like him past present and will be in the future.




Lmaoooooooooooo nah dude he’s gonna be a GOAT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Shelton Benjamin would be amazing in AEW


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Lmaoooooooooooo nah dude he’s gonna be a GOAT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What drugs are you on ?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Fury is tall but is built like a weekend basketball player


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A lot of people are being shuffled around. Makes you wonder if there are plans for any of them.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Is Tyson Fury heading to a honeymoon In Honolulu?? ??. And someone up there said backjob bob ?? y’all crack me up.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> This signing should be on Smackdown.


I would agree but look at it this way.. It is RAW that has the 3rd hour. At least they wont be wasting time on Smackdown for this contract signing.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Uh-oh, Braun mentioned Saudi Arabia. I thought they could only refer to it as Crown Jewel?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's that time again, fellas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why are 80% of the African american wrestlers in WWE right now jobbers. Yeah sure they gave Kofi the title but keep in mind he was the first and Brock squashed him like a bug. He was just Vince doing damage control.


The black dudes in the company right now aren't good enough to be the top guy, simple as that. Shelton has 0 mic skills, and at his age has lost his in ring talent. Bobby is getting a lot of TV time, and I think he's been shit, imo he's overrated. Kofi possibly wouldn't have had the title at all if he was white. He literally used the whole "people like ME are always held back!" card. Kofi was the first? Wtf? Disrespek Booker T like that again, or Mark Henry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is BRAUN jobbing to Fury or is it ending in a count out?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Pretty sure Bobby is married


Wait, being married stops wrestlers from macking each other on the road? I've been wildly misinformed by books and shoot interviews.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> The XL 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao, brutal. Rusev getting buried on the way out. And fuck Bobby has the body of a God. No **** of course. If him and Lana are really on the road together, Rusev might really be in trouble.
> ...


Lol, please don't be so naive.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Hate to break it to u. But he's a Geek.
> 
> There are hundreds of guys like him past present and will be in the future.


Guys like Austin and Hogan can sell out all the arenas they want, they will never entertain me as much as Ricochet. Just listen to the pops he gets. Just listen :wink2:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> What drugs are you on ?




Brother his sarcasm went over your head. Ricochet sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Think about it. Like imagine you take Shelton Benjamins athleticsm size and talent but if he was a white. Would he honestly be jobbing right now?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Every promo has ended with a catch phrase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at this scintillating segment. :bryanlol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Love how you leave out Becky and Charlotte. Also Brock and Cain are part timers. And Stroman is a geek now and Bryan has been a jobber for a while now too


You a fan of Becky and Charlotte? Never knew.

Either way, they don't make RAW the A show.

I don't like either show. But to act like SD and Fox isn't where all of WWE's focus is, just because you like the indie picks of the RAW side better, it doesn't make it the A show.

Do you actually believe WWE went out their way to make RAW the A show, or are you just saying that?


I don't have a horse in this race. I want to see WWE get their ass kicked every which direction.

But even I know SD is the A show. Where Brock, Roman, Cole, Rock appearance, start of drafts, FOX, etc goes, the A show follows.

Also, Heyman isn't 'running' anything.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

TYSON GETTING THE “WHAT” TREATMENT ?????


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Shelton Benjamin would be amazing in AEW


He would be amazing in WWE if they gave him something to do. Shelton was one of my favorite wrestlers back in 2005 when he was IC Champion.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

brauns going to look like such a bitch when he gets his ass kicked yet again


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok? :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

lol what the hell was that


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tyson Fury is a natural on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What in the ever living fuck was that :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:tucky


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fury is a better promo than half the roster


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He couldnt break a fucking pen!!!
:maury


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

With Crown Jewel on a Thursday does that mean it or Smackdown will be pre-taped? Or will they actually have the smackdown crew fly 14+ hours back to film a live episode of smackdown?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the actual fuck was that?!?!? im dead bro


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

TheAppler said:


> brauns going to look like such a bitch when he gets his ass kicked yet again


I called it. Was gonna get drafted way to high.

Glad my Brand didn't draft him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Seth gonna burn down the Firefly Funhouse? Bray can't lose another home. :sadbecky


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That segment made no sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Brother his sarcasm went over your head. Ricochet sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Think about it. Like imagine you take Shelton Benjamins athleticsm size and talent but if he was a white. Would he honestly be jobbing right now?


Ask Buddy Murphy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun about to lose another "big" match. :eyeroll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Tyson looks like a smiling geek..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Is Seth gonna burn down the Firefly Funhouse? Bray can't lose another home. :sadbecky


Expecting Rollins to "invade" the Firefly Funhouse segment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Is Seth gonna burn down the Firefly Funhouse? Bray can't lose another home. :sadbecky




That’s what one would think with how this is being written. Especially with his stupid burn it down phrase. Randy lending him the gasoline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> What the actual fuck was that?!?!? im dead bro


Cringe shit lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Is Seth gonna burn down the Firefly Funhouse? Bray can't lose another home. :sadbecky


Seth is almost as poisonous to heat as Cena was.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Love how you leave out Becky and Charlotte. Also Brock and Cain are part timers. And Stroman is a geek now and Bryan has been a jobber for a while now too
> ...


As a casual fan and maybe not as diehard like you. You would think the “mainstream A show” would be the main show to draw casual people such as myself in. 

Again not being as die hard as u. No one gives one crap about part time Brock. Casual fans want to see Becky lynch charlotte flair Seth Rollins AJ styles acrobatic richochet Samoa Jones Alexa bliss etc. Again being a casual fan and the TARGET of an A SHOW. Raw absolutely smokes them in picks. Dumb random ass boy.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

bradatar said:


> That’s what one would think with how this is being written. Especially with his stupid burn it down phrase. Randy lending him the gasoline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might as well completely bury the fiend


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

bradatar said:


> That segment made no sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what wwe is known for lately...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The pen thing was a joke guys....
A bad joke, but a joke....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y.2.J said:


> The pen thing was a joke guys....
> A bad joke, but a joke....


Yeah and it missed the mark horribly. Just made him look retarded.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

DOTL said:


> Seth is almost as poisonous to heat as Cena was.


Cena is an actual star


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not impressed by Fury honestly.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ohhhhh, Joe is in the pool


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's it RAW is the A show


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Censey said:


> Ask Buddy Murphy.


Randy Orton is a good Shelton Benjamin comparison I feel. Shit they both trained at the same time in OVW. Both extremely talented workers. Both big tall guys. Both athletically gifted. One is white one is black. Orton 10+ world champ. Shelton jobber zero world titles.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Al Roker pooped his pants don’t forget that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow. What a Steal Samoa Joe. Great Pick Raw !!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Super Seth getting ready for tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz and Corbin back on SDL.

Good shiet.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ALL HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

All them jobbers going before Joe


How is Miz on SDL with his show on USA...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I feel like the Miz has moved shows with every draft. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin gone to Smackdown.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Miz on SD is kinda odd with his show on the USA network


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RIP Corbin god fucking damnit fuck you WWE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lmao..what a botch!!!
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> So Tyson looks like a smiling geek..


Idk about geek but yeah he wasn't taking this stuff seriously


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes ! King Corbin on SD :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enough of Miz and Bryan on the same show. Also enough of Miz basing parts of his offense on Bryan's. End it.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Why is Mandy Rose still undrafted ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin and Lacey on Smackdown? now give the King his Queen...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Buddy Murphy getting airtime.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Told ya bliss and miz wouldnt be on the same show. They wanted to split up their talk shows obvs


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Will we see Fury vs Cain in 2020?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Randy Orton is a good Shelton Benjamin comparison I feel. Shit they both trained at the same time in OVW. Both extremely talented workers. Both big tall guys. Both athletically gifted. One is white one is black. Orton 10+ world champ. Shelton jobber zero world titles.


You're lucky this isn't rants. So I'll just say, if you think WWE is racist, stop watching it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric Alexboredom
:cornette


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Wow. What a Steal Samoa Joe. Great Pick Raw !!!!


He’s been on raw all year


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Al Roker pooped his pants don’t forget that



To be fair we all have.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Idk about geek but yeah he wasn't taking this stuff seriously


Last week when he was standing around with his 15 children he instantly lost any semblance of being a badass.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Baron Corbin is stuck on Smackdown now :drose



Kratosx23 said:


> They drafted Humberto Carillo before Corbin. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm crying. Corbin marks on suicide watch. :mj4


That makes it even more hilarious :ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Murphy has the most jobber theme I’ve heard in a while


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These 2 have had great matches.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


Ru-Ru is supposed to do the crushing, not be the one who is crushed. :fuckthis


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> All them jobbers going before Joe
> 
> 
> How is Miz on SDL with his show on USA...?
> ...


As a Raw Guy. We got the biggest steal of the draft was hoping we could of grabbed had King Corbin too.

We gambled on to many upside potantial guys. But in Heyman I trust.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Murphy in action, nice.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Look! A rare Buddy Murphy appeared!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Both are boring as fuck. And both are faves of Heyman
:fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamille said:


> As a casual fan and maybe not as diehard like you. You would think the “mainstream A show” would be the main show to draw casual people such as myself in.
> 
> Again not being as die hard as u. No one gives one crap about part time Brock. Casual fans want to see Becky lynch charlotte flair Seth Rollins and AJ styles. Again being a casual fan and the TARGET of an A SHOW. Raw absolutely smoke them in picks. Dumb random ass boy.












Are you seriously fucking suggesting right now that RAW is the A show for casuals based on rosters?

And I'm hoping that last sentence was your incompetence in completing a sentence correctly, and not trying your best at name calling.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I couldn’t care less about this 205 Live garbage 


Why’d they have to send Corbin to the Brock and Roman show? I had absolutely no reason to watch Friday’s and now I’m gonna have to watch him job. That’s it for him. Zero chance for him to succeed there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think the rosters are pretty balanced in all honestly. At least for me.
I'll be forced to watch both every week.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Randy Orton is a good Shelton Benjamin comparison I feel. Shit they both trained at the same time in OVW. Both extremely talented workers. Both big tall guys. Both athletically gifted. One is white one is black. Orton 10+ world champ. Shelton jobber zero world titles.


Orton cuts a better promo. 

Look at Rusev. He should have been a multi world title holder. I don't think it's a race thing but more a Vince misses the boat to much. btw Sheldon is a wasted talent. If Kofi was white he probably never gets the title. It goes both ways.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Last week when he was standing around with his 15 children he instantly lost any semblance of being a badass.


So having kids means you're not a badass. Who knew :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bruh...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So who will be Natalya's partner? Liv or Naomi?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Miz to Smackdown...? I guess his future is losing to Nakamura even more.

Smackdown won this round of the draft with King Corbin and Miz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it 205 Live on right now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been a shit Raw. One of the worst of the year. Theyll have 2.0 ratings I'm sure soon


----------



## Joejustjoe66 (Nov 8, 2017)

That pen bit with Fury is funny

Probably the biggest star in world boxing and people here putting him down. Comical

Let’s have someone off 205 go over this part timer right. He can’t even snap a pen because it definitely wasn’t him just having a laugh. Let’s have the real star Braun Strowman annihilate the extremely popular mainstream star

Let’s get it right, WWE should be beneath Fury so fair play to him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> You're lucky this isn't rants. So I'll just say, if you think WWE is racist, stop watching it.


Not saying they are blatantly racist but hard not to feel like being black in WWE itself is not an uphill battle. 2 guys with similar talent one black one white they pushing the white guy. Forget the Orton Shelton comparison. Let's just say it's 2 no name guys.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Both showing good chemistry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is the crowd quiet because of the show quality or maybe they hear King's lame ass jokes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So who will be Natalya's partner? Liv or Naomi?


Hopefully Liv since she hasn't been seen in months


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

JRL said:


> With Crown Jewel on a Thursday does that mean it or Smackdown will be pre-taped? Or will they actually have the smackdown crew fly 14+ hours back to film a live episode of smackdown?


They're doing it live from Buffalo, read this week that WWE are chartering a plane to get the SmackDown superstars back straight after Crown Jewel


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Buddy Murphy gets drafted to Smackdown in last years draft, then after not being on TV in months finally gets something to do on Smackdown (involved with the Roman Rowan storyline). Then gets drafted to Raw. People on Smackdown sure do get wasted.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a shit Raw. One of the worst of the year. Theyll have 2.0 ratings I'm sure soon


Is every RAW the worst of the year? :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess the burning question now is what show is Sarah Logan on?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Not saying they are blatantly racist but hard not to feel like being black in WWE itself is not an uphill battle. 2 guys with similar talent one black one white they pushing the white guy. Forget the Orton Shelton comparison. Let's just say it's 2 no name guys.


A black guy was just WWE champion for 6 months.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

DammitC said:


> Baron Corbin is stuck on Smackdown now :drose
> 
> 
> 
> That makes it even more hilarious :ha


Honestly. What is your beef with King Corbin ?

The guy is everything u could want in a Superstar.

If i had my own promotion i would build around him as my top heel.

Height, speed athleticism, good looking. Can draw nuclear heat and put buts in the seats.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

With Joe being away from Brock & Braun, I’m hoping he gets to be the big monster heel of RAW.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

BrahmaBull247 said:


> Cena is an actual star


meh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a shit Raw. One of the worst of the year. Theyll have 2.0 ratings I'm sure soon


Show has been decent. "One of worst RAW's of the year" is a bit stretch lol.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a shit Raw. One of the worst of the year. Theyll have 2.0 ratings I'm sure soon


2.0? Dude you're being generous.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe vs. Murphy in a Loser Loses Their Hair Match, except they both get shaved bald because they look like total geeks with their current haircuts. :armfold

At least Buddy is on RAW and can go back to being Mr. Alexa Bliss.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What brand is Shorty Gable on? Inquiring minds gots to know.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> A black guy was just WWE champion for 6 months.


Only to get Squash by Brock in 6 seconds


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> They're doing it live from Buffalo, read this week that WWE are chartering a plane to get the SmackDown superstars back straight after Crown Jewel


Damn, that's rough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Hopefully Liv since she hasn't been seen in months


So as Naomi :shrug


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Best available talent left on the board. Mandy Rose (yeah I don't mean Sonya Deville too) !!!

I don't want Fire & Desire. Just want Desire !!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Raw drafts Tozowa, Benjamin and Joe? lol the fact that Benjamin was drafted despite doing absolutely NOTHING the last year or ever since being back but awkwardly making facial expressions backstage is fucking retarded. As was drafting fucking Tozowa, that tiny bootleg Kushida wont get over on Raw, he was right where he belonged on 205 Live. 

And Joe has been the biggest loser next to Curt Hawkins why draft him? the people at USA apparently have no fucking idea what they're doing.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a shit Raw. One of the worst of the year. Theyll have 2.0 ratings I'm sure soon


Let’s be honest, Draft Shows have never been good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Hopefully Liv since she hasn't been seen in months


Maybe my girl Ruby Riott, who I wanted WWE to push since the April shake-up.

I know she was hurt though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Not saying they are blatantly racist but hard not to feel like being black in WWE itself is not an uphill battle. 2 guys with similar talent one black one white they pushing the white guy. Forget the Orton Shelton comparison. Let's just say it's 2 no name guys.


Jason Jordan before injury. Shorty Gable.

Bobby Lashley's 1st WWE stint in WWECW. CM Punk in WWECW.


Come on now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

dukenukem3do said:


> Only to get Squash by Brock in 6 seconds



Who gives a fuck, he was going to get squashed regardless. Anyone who thinks Kofi should of had a competitive match with Brock fucking Lesnar should sit in the fucking crazy house with Vince McMahon.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Honestly. What is your beef with King Corbin ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are geeks on this forum who don’t post throughout an entire live show but pop in just to shit on poor Baron Corbin. It’s sad really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Murphy getting fucked up.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> A black guy was just WWE champion for 6 months.


1st time black WWE champion. They had no intentions of pushing him. Vince budged and gave him the title because fans demanded it. Squashed like a rat by Lesnar. Vince would have never pushed Kofi if the fans had not demanded it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Not saying they are blatantly racist but hard not to feel like being black in WWE itself is not an uphill battle. 2 guys with similar talent one black one white they pushing the white guy. Forget the Orton Shelton comparison. Let's just say it's 2 no name guys.


As Kofi proved winning the title, it can also help you. If he's white, I really don't think people get behind him to fight for the title as much. 

If you think it's only down to skin-colour, tell me why there's white people who are clearly good, but never have had the top titles? And why does WWE supposedly hate black people, but loves Samoans then? Cause if you just look at numbers, Vince must love Samoans more than anyone else.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> > As a casual fan and maybe not as diehard like you. You would think the “mainstream A show” would be the main show to draw casual people such as myself in.
> ...


Sweet dear boy if they’re trying to get the biggest ratings and use the most popular drawing superstars raw outdid SmackDown..

To a non HARDASS wrestling geek such as myself. I represent what smackdown is trying to pull in. I am far far more interested in the people going to RAW than SMACKDOWN it’s not even close. Say what you want to.. To the casual fan RAW is the A show. I’m going to stop now because you’re probably about to cry. Get a tissue and buck up geek boy. Thank you.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

That pen should get a draft pick. Its the toughest damn guy on the roster..


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Murphy has it

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Who gives a fuck, he was going to get squashed regardless. Anyone who thinks Kofi should of had a competitive match with Brock fucking Lesnar should sit in the fucking crazy house with Vince McMahon.


Big E or Lashley should be a monster heel world champ. Kofi deserves to get squashed. Nothing to do with race.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Big future buddy 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Piehound said:


> That pen should get a draft pick. Its the toughest damn guy on the roster..


Might even have a chance against The Fiend.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kamille said:


> Sweet dear boy if they’re trying to get the biggest ratings and use the most popular drawing superstars raw outdid SmackDown..
> 
> To a non HARDASS wrestling geek such as myself. I represent what smackdown is trying to pull in. I am far far more interested in the people going to RAW than SMACKDOWN. Say what you want to the casual fan RAW is the A show. I’m going to stop now because you’re probably about to cry. Get a tissue and buck up geek boy. Thank you.




Did you just call yourself a geek and then someone else a geek? I’ve read that sentence over three times and that’s what I keep getting to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> What brand is Shorty Gable on? Inquiring minds gots to know.


Hes been overlooked
:mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vic Joseph is great considering he hasn't been doing this long.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

dukenukem3do said:


> Only to get Squash by Brock in 6 seconds


Yeah, Bryan getting squashed in 13 seconds by Sheamus was because he's white


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hoping for big things in Buddy Murphy's future.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> 1st time black WWE champion. They had no intentions of pushing him. Vince budged and gave him the title because fans demanded it. Squashed like a rat by Lesnar. Vince would have never pushed Kofi if the fans had not demanded it.


You do know Roman and Seth are not white and have been shoved down peoples throats more than anyone right?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

If anybody needs a shortened name, it’s Buddy Murphy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They updated that graphic to make the Viking Raiders the champs pretty quickly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait Cain vs Bork is for the title? :maury


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins v Bray
Crown Jewel
Rematch

:ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth and Fiend again??
fpalm


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pretty sure I saw that Orton’s contract runs out in November. I hope to god he escapes this garbage ass try hard company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Vic Joseph is great considering he hasn't been doing this long.




He isn’t bad and this is coming from someone who thought he sucked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no...no...a rematch? But Seth is on RAW and Fiend is on Smackdown. Guess the draft is ALREADY meaningless and it is not even over.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Censey said:


> You do know Roman and Seth are not white and have been shoved down peoples throats more than anyone right?


Theyre not black though. Im saying they prefer light skinned people. Not neccesarily white people.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess that team Flair vs team Hogan match is one night when the brand split will not matter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Hes been overlooked
> :mj2


He's below their line of vision. :bryanlol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Hes been overlooked
> :mj2


He should go back to SDL.

Put the band back together.

Gable
Crews
Kalisto

And now add Ali.

Breeze was apart of this group, but he's in NXT now.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh wow they’re actually gonna do Fiend/Seth again.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Big E or Lashley should be a monster heel world champ. Kofi deserves to get squashed. Nothing to do with race.


Big E was my pick of New Day to go on and move into the main event picture. As a face or heel, though.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pretty sure I saw that Orton’s contract runs out in November. I hope to god he escapes this garbage ass try hard company.


Lol Orton never leaving WWE. Hes a lifer.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

troubleman1218 said:


> If anybody needs a shortened name, it’s Buddy Murphy.


The Murph?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Y.2.J said:


> Rollins v Bray
> Crown Jewel
> Rematch
> 
> :ha


He’s gonna have to give him 20 chair shots, 20 stomps and 10 pedigrees


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Seriously WWE.. Bray Wyatt is supposed to be on Smackdown. Why Rollins vs. Wyatt again? Why? You didn't learn your lesson the first time Vince?


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Kamille said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet dear boy if they’re trying to get the biggest ratings and use the most popular drawing superstars raw outdid SmackDown..
> ...


Read carefully. To “not a hardcore geek” .. such as myself. (Not one). Maybe worded poorly. Nonetheless you’re getting so into this at this point just drop it. It’s hella weird to call smackdown the A show When you literally drafted the most popular well known stars to RAW. Done with it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Oh no...no...a rematch? But Seth is on RAW and Fiend is on Smackdown. Guess the draft is ALREADY meaningless and it is not even over.




The Saudi princes don’t know any better and the Hogan and Flair shit are different brands too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, they are doing Seth vs the Fiends again, despite both being in different brands :heston

You can't write this shit


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pretty sure I saw that Orton’s contract runs out in November. I hope to god he escapes this garbage ass try hard company.


Orton’s not going anywhere.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander was a decent match; which is no surprise considering both of them were among the main highlights on 205 Live last year :dance



bradatar said:


> There are geeks on this forum who don’t post throughout an entire live show but pop in just to shit on poor Baron Corbin. It’s sad really.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, it's pretty ironic that you (of all people) are whining considering you shit on talents like Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch, and Ricochet on a frequent basis. It's really sad of you though :lol



raymond1985 said:


> Great post.


Yea, I know. You should take notes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Street Profits are promo gold! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray being buried wasn't good enough. Now they gotta piss on his carcass. :tripsscust


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Pretty sure I saw that Orton’s contract runs out in November. I hope to god he escapes this garbage ass try hard company.


Is Orton to AEW major, just on the name alone?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Vic Joseph is great considering he hasn't been doing this long.


They’ll turn him into Cole 2.0 before you know it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Y.2.J said:


> Rollins v Bray
> Crown Jewel
> Rematch
> 
> :ha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Another burial for Bray. Why are they beating him after that stupid HIAC fiasco?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander was a decent match; which is no surprise considering both of them were among the main highlights on 205 Live last year :dance
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t even need to name drop [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Southerner said:


> Seriously WWE.. Bray Wyatt is supposed to be on Smackdown. Why Rollins vs. Wyatt again? Why? You didn't learn your lesson the first time Vince?


Maybe they will say Bray Wyatt is on Smackdown and that FOX did not draft the Fiend.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

troubleman1218 said:


> Orton’s not going anywhere.


80/20 he stays, unfortunately. If I were him, I’d want out of that creatively bankrupt company, but money talks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> He’s gonna have to give him 20 chair shots, 20 stomps and 10 pedigrees


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck are they doing Seth vs fiend again?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Given what happened at HIAC, wouldn't a last man standing match be more appropriate?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth going over The Fiend offically at Crown Jewel lol!

I just need to know what brand Cesaro is on, i have a feeling he'll be on SmackDown but i just need to know.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone else get annoyed with how often wrestlers after matches touch their mouths and look at their hand for blood while walking up the ramp? This should not annoy me...but it does


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamille said:


> Sweet dear boy if they’re trying to get the biggest ratings and use the most popular drawing superstars raw outdid SmackDown..
> 
> To a non HARDASS wrestling geek such as myself. I represent what smackdown is trying to pull in. I am far far more interested in the people going to RAW than SMACKDOWN it’s not even close. Say what you want to.. To the casual fan RAW is the A show. I’m going to stop now because you’re probably about to cry. Get a tissue and buck up geek boy. Thank you.


You did a little bit better at sentence structure this time.

But to keep suggesting WWE tanked FOX by making RAW the A show because of fucking Seth Rollins and AJ Styles, shows idiocy. 

And you trying to get me to trade insults with your ass, come back to me when you get past not being banned in a couple months.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rey is on the wrong show.... ugh.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Seriously WWE.. Bray Wyatt is supposed to be on Smackdown. Why Rollins vs. Wyatt again? Why? You didn't learn your lesson the first time Vince?



Wyatt is on SD, The Fiend is everywhere...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SHORTY GABLE

:ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YES!!! Gable to SDL!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The "war room" footage is so cringy.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> 80/20 he stays, unfortunately. If I were him, I’d want out of that creatively bankrupt company, but money talks.


A guy like Orton who is financially set and has written his legacy and for that matter has and has always had serious motivation issues probably isn't worried about money or creative decisions.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

DammitC said:


> Honestly, it's pretty ironic that you (of all people) are whining considering you shit on talents like Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch, and Ricochet on a frequent basis. It's really sad of you though :lol


Great post. 

I agree. He's just bitter because of how the crowd react to Seth every week. He can't handle those pops. 

Real wrestling fans love 205 Live and Ricochet. Not geeks like Austin and Lesnar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Elisas got drafted this late? what a joke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Separating Rey from Cain? Who the fuck is gong to be his mouthpiece?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who is Elias' resume? Selling out concerts all over the world!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Liv Morgan!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe Moore said:


> Wyatt is on SD, The Fiend is everywhere...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They really named that grown ass man Shorty Gable. :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Liv Morgan getting a draft pick...

:bjpenn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Elias and Liv with no accomplishments :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Bryan taking Gable under his wing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Anyone else get annoyed with how often wrestlers after matches touch their mouths and look at their hand for blood while walking up the ramp? This should not annoy me...but it does


Or they are making sure they have all their teeth


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Chad Gable staying on Smackdown. Guess who also will be on Smackdown... King Corbin. Prepare for Corbin vs. Gable 10 more times.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait they officially changed his name to Shorty Gable? :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Liv supposed to get a new look or something? Last time she was on Smackdown she said she was going to take time off a change (or something like that)


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

R U FREAKING KIDDING ME. TITUS ONEAL, LIV MORGAN ?

YET MANDY ROSE GOES UNDRAFTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT THE F IS THIS ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ive always wanted Orton to leave WWE and try his luck in Japan. I want to see Orton unleashed with no restraints. I would love to see him in AEW. They should throw money at him if I were AEW match WWEs offer or even offer him way more money.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Does Raw draft Dominick with Rey? Are they a packaged deal?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe putting over Buddy Murphy :mark:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

"Shorty" Gable. :deanfpalm


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Rey Mysterio and Liv Morgan to RAW. Smackdown gets Shorty Gay-ble lollll


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well with Liv being drafted to RAW I think that all but confirms she is going to be Natties partner.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His ring name is Shorty Gable!? :lol


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Theyre not black though. Im saying they prefer light skinned people. Not neccesarily white people.


I guess I don't look at color like you do. If I like a character color is irrelevant. Kofi was fine as a champ but it should have been a shorter reign. He's not a ratings draw unfortunately.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow, his actual name is Shorty Gable, now? Buried by his own name, alone.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liv on RAW, could she be Nattie's partner against the Kabuki Warriors?


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I’m glad Liv is back but damn she’s on the same brand as Becky, Charlotte, Alexa and probably Ronda when she gets back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv and Elias with no stats :lol

Still chosen before the Iiconics :sadbecky


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL TITUS fucking O'Neil!? LOL why the fuck would they draft his worthless ass? god this draft has been complete ass, most of the drafts was just guys staying on their own brand and other picks was shit like Titus O'Neil lol.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Y.2.J said:


> Liv Morgan getting a draft pick...
> 
> :bjpenn


Yet Mandy Rose goes undrafted ?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Asuka...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Love all the green on Asuka.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kairi Sane and Asuka my eyes have been blessed by these beautiful creatures.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Repackaged Liv incoming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Elias and Liv with no accomplishments :lol


24/7 Championship must not be an accomplishment then lol!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WOW
TALK ABOUT RETARDED


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Lolol @ Liv not having -any- stats listed. ☠☠☠ 

And I didn't see it officially until tonight, but they seriously made him 'Shorty' Gable?!? ????


And why tf is Lacey with Natalya now? I'm confused.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whaaaa? Didn’t they hate each other last week?


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

You guys sharp haha. Here comes LIV. Her BFF cute!! SCRATCH THAT. WTF LMAOO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL TITUS fucking O'Neil!? LOL why the fuck would they draft his worthless ass? god this draft has been complete ass, most of the drafts was just guys staying on their own brand and other picks was shit like Titus O'Neil lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seriously...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are trying to turn Lacey face before shipping her to SD to be the top babyface lol this company


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Funhouse is main eventing lmao 


What the fuck Lacey is Smackdown..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I fucking hate the music mashup for the Kabuki Warriors. It's so fucking awful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yo WTF happened to Lacey?!

I thought she was going to be a star.....

She's a gotdamn JOBBER!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Lacey go to Smackdown? And why would she team up with Nattie after what they been through with the last feud?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka's face paint :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait what the hell? Didn't Lacey get drafted to SDL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I mean, I love to see Lacey but that was stupid. :lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

raymond1985 said:


> Real wrestling fans love 205 Live and Ricochet. *Not geeks like Austin and Lesnar.*


unkout


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS! LACEY! :mark

(it's a shame that she is about to lose though and she should be on SD.)


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Askua is quietly the prettiest. Naturally.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Lacey Evans beats Asuka. Fuck, WWE. Go out of business.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, this broke me, THIS IS SO STUPID


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yo, :salute to BASED Dio for doing the "YA YO!" bit from 4Kids' One Piece theme in reference to Kairi:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Lacey turned face now...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wasn't Lacey drafted to SmackDown?!


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Asuka’s face pain looks sick tonight ??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lheurch said:


>


Is Titus even gonna get a match?

I believe in Heyman, so we'll see.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Censey said:


> Askua is quietly the prettiest. Naturally.


Say it again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natalya and Lacey?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope the Kabuki Warriors buries these duds in 1 minute.

Natty actually sucks.
Lacey is a darkhole.

Natty and Lacey together MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL and Lacey is on SD.

End this stupidness quick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kairi is laughing at the booking decision to pair these two together.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

weird choice in partner.

Oh well seems par for the course


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Wait what the hell? Didn't Lacey get drafted to SDL



They are going through the fast food drive thru for a quick babyface turn by teaming her up with Nattie. Won't work but funny for trying.

Supposedly they want her to be the top woman on SD to feud with Bayley and Sasha. Yeah, it's horrible.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess Natty and Lacey were frenemies the whole time


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Call me crazy, but Viking Raiders have been the highlight of the show this far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> So Lacey Evans beats Asuka. Jesus fucking Christ, WWE. Go out of business.


You better start lighting some candles so that doesn't happens.

What nonsense.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka and Kariri was way to much charm for them to get booed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wasn't Lacey a Smackdown acquisition?


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Vince has always been so high on Lacey but her persona didn’t work out so well. Great wrestler though. Guarantee she gets pushed the right way on SMACKDOWN and might fight with SASHA for top spot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Natalya: "I've chosen the best".


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Naomi wasn't able to wrestle tonight so they picked Lacey?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Say it again


Asuka is quietly the prettiest. Naturally


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol Look at Nattie trying to will the crowd to cheer for Lacey lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey getting that push


Pourin a 40 for you NWO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought Lacey is on SmackDown


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I guess Naomi wasn't able to wrestle tonight so they picked Lacey?


She’s busy keeping her husband away from the liquor in catering.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I can't believe Vince is already forcing us to cheer for Lacey all of a freaking sudden over Asuka and Kairi


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I thought Lacey is on SmackDown


Logic went undrafted again this year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out the logic behind drafting Titus O'Neil, a guy who never wrestles, just hangs out backstage at catering, sucks in the ring, has never had any kind of meaningful feud or moment other than tripping like a dumb ass and sliding under the ring. 

I mean you could draft Cesaro, Mandy, Sonya, Ruby Riot, Tony Nese, many others and you draft Titus O'Neil? might as well draft Kane while you're at it cause you'd see him about as much as you will Titus. They just drafted a guy to hang out backstage and eat catering and occasionally run after R Truth and the 24/7 title..


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The new post-draft brand split doesn't officially take place until Friday I guess.

As much as I like seeing Lacey, this really doesn't make sense. Why would Lacey Evans be willing to randomly tag with Natalya vs. a tag team she has nothing to do with?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> WWE. Go out of business.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Were the USos undrafted? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just thinking of the Nak draft....its crazy how far Sami has fallen.

He's an irrelevant valet for someone who is also irrelevant at the moment.

Yikes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am pretty surprised Cesaro went undrafted if Heyman really does have some control.


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Cesaro will end up on NXT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, this is the main event match? Lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, this is the main event match? Lol


And they only have like 10 minutes or less the Fiend stuff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183935191275970561


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, this is the main event match? Lol


Remember, remember...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Wasn't Lacey a Smackdown acquisition?


I bet that was that blockbuster trade


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


LEGIT, the only wrestler I care about on the main roster. I mean, you can throw Asuka in there too, but I'm tryin' to see what Brazzers do.....

Otherwise, I'm only here to witness history on a weekly basis.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I guess this is WWE's way of turning Lacy face. But nobody gives a fuck about Lacy though so it won't get her any good heat


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This RAW sucked again. Whatever the 5 minute ending which will likely be geek Rollins burning down the funhouse won’t save this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match exceeds my RDA for women's wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Would beating the tag champs put you in line for a title shot? What dumb dialogue.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Will fans pop for the Lacey hot tag? :heston


And against Kairi and Asuka no less, the most babyface heels ever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey is gonna pin Kairi :fuckthis


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

jJust end this match already! We know Nattie and Lacey are not winning.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

End. This. Now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is stupid, they want us to cheer for Nattie and Lacey over Asuka and Kairi lol. I know who I'm supporting :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Funhouse to close?

Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Lacey is gonna pin Kairi :fuckthis


:no :no :no


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

JRL said:


> The Murph?


That would be better than Buddy Murphy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Would beating the tag champs put you in line for a title shot? What dumb dialogue.


It wouldn't because Nattie and Lacey are on different brands!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match honestly loving the slow pace Asuka working the arm good storytelling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Lacey is gonna pin Kairi :fuckthis


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Will fans pop for the Lacey hot tag? :heston
> 
> 
> And against Kairi and Asuka no less, the most babyface heels ever.


lol for real what was Vince honestly thinking?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not to dis this match or anything but for a main event this is actually pretty weak


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> It wouldn't because Nattie and Lacey are on different brands!


They already violated the brand split before the draft was even over. Apparently anything can happen in Saudi Arabia!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This is actually pathetic to be on at the end of the third hour.
I'm starting to think booker incompetence is actually bookers hating us.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So did Lacey just suddenly turn face or did they give an explanation LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> lol for real what was Vince honestly thinking?


5 people popped lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 5 people popped lol


There are four McMahons. Who was the fifth?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it my hearing or is the crowd dead silent? Damn near sounds like they're wrestling in an empty arena.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure the ratings will tank this last hour.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 5 people popped lol


:maury



Lheurch said:


> There are four McMahons. Who was the fifth?


:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking garbage. Natalya shouldn’t even be main eventing Main Event. 

Yeah Lacey face turn starting here. Won’t be shocked to see her in military scrubs on Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> There are four McMahons. Who was the fifth?


My boy NWO4lyfe. He's somewhere.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> > 5 people popped lol
> ...


I mean Lacey has been heel.for ages
:mj


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do they have overtime back on USA? Cause there is only 5 minutes left in the show and this match is still going!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

USA Network is a poison to WWE’s product.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A baby could take a nap in this mausoleum of an arena. :sleep


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice of Lacey to hold herself in place for Kairi to hit that stomp.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So they forgot about the funhouse right? Fuck them for keeping me awake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> This is fucking garbage. Natalya shouldn’t even be main eventing Main Event.
> 
> Yeah Lacey face turn starting here. Won’t be shocked to see her in military scrubs on Friday.
> 
> ...


Been a horrible way to end a 3 hour show lmao. No wonder fans drop


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

So much for the fiend segment. Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Is it my hearing or is the crowd dead silent? Damn near sounds like they're wrestling in an empty arena.


Their experimenting Lacey as a face I guess, but it's not working clearly


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that sell by Sane :lol


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Holy shit! Did you guys hear the pop for that hot tag they just built up for 10 minutes! Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3 min left for Funhouse lame skits


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Im in the minority this a good match. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE needs to go weird with the Firefly Funhouse segment.

Have Seth attempt to interrupt, but it’s impossible. We learn that the Funhouse actually only exists in Bray’s mind and Bray has the power to make Seth or the audience see what Bray wants us to see.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Even WWE production wanted to cut that shit ASAP.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wyatt already has lost momentum. They fucked him up. It's no longer interesting.


----------



## Kamille (Oct 8, 2019)

Here we go!!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> A guy like Orton who is financially set and has written his legacy and for that matter has and has always had serious motivation issues probably isn't worried about money or creative decisions.


If money isn’t factored into this (which I sincerely doubt), then him leaving for AEW would be the right choice. He cares about creative, but he’s never been one to bitch about what they want him to do. However, you can clearly see that when he’s a fan of his characters direction he starts giving a fuck. And a motivated Orton is one of the best in the business.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What have we done to offend the wrestling gods?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

How was the New Japan event?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Their experimenting Lacey as a face I guess, but it's not working clearly


They need to end this Kairi as a heel experiment too.

Bayley as a hell, yeah it works as her gimmick turning is funny.

Kairi though, just look at her lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seth trying to be a tough guy
Instead of a CUCK
:maury 
:heston


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CRINGE as FUCK


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> WWE needs to go weird with the Firefly Funhouse segment.
> 
> Have Seth attempt to interrupt, but it’s impossible. We learn that the Funhouse actually only exists in Bray’s mind and Bray has the power to make Seth or the audience see what Bray wants us to see.


So much for this huh?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck this company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THEY WON!! :mark :mark :mark and pinning the "new face of SmackDown" :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

:ha


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth getting booed...... AGAIN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FANS shitting on this hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, Rollins with the sound effects


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Jesus Christ


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

So the fiend officially gets buried


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well it is not every day you see the stupidest thing you have ever seen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP another Bray's home :sadbecky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

K.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they killed the Gimmick Hahahahaha
Better now than later. Good.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> So did Lacey just suddenly turn face or did they give an explanation LOL


Smackdown realized tat they lack legit good faces so they are trying to rectify it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So.......................Wyatt getting traded back or they already cross feuding brands lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And I called it down to the catch phrase. One match, 20+ promos, all for this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trophies said:


> RIP another Bray's home :sadbecky


Wonder what kind of home insurance he's got?

:grin2:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It's what I expected to happen...but it was still weird why tf would Bray get all scared all of a sudden, unless he really need mental help or something.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm officially ashamed to have Rollins & Bray in my sig.
I'm hoping this feud ends ASAP so I can go back to being a fan of both of them.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bray needs to start looking for another gimmick. Poor lad.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That'll send the fans home happy eh? :crying:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth's a face :heston


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Seth killed Bray?


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopefully this lame gimmick stays burned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol @ WWE thinking Rollins showing up to burn down the Pee Wee Herman spot would get the crowd back into this feud. It's over.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the fuck? What was the trade?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why does the wwe hate Seth. Ive never seen a company purposely try to get its fotc hated. But here you go.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bray should’ve just stayed on RAW


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

There was a little bit of a pop for Lacey. Not much, but a little bit. The crowd was quiet for most of this match though. I don't think they know how to process the Kabuki Warriors being heels.

Asuka pinned Lacey. Where are all of the conspiracy comments now? Y'all are hilarious.

Seth getting boo'd. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

mans gettin buried faster than he did as the cult leader


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Bray needs to start looking for another gimmick. Poor lad.


Dude Love gimmick coming up next I believe. 3 buried faces of Wyatt.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The main event match was actually good... its better then the typical 8 man tag main event. I hate those. The show sucked though.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

It seems wyatt is going back to the lake of reincarnation.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope their feud is over cos they're on different brands now. It was a disaster from start to finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What an absolutely pathetic payoff for this build up for the entire show. This angle is so dead. :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Seth's a face :heston




Attempted murder by sledge and now murder by arsen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So.......................Wyatt getting traded back or they already cross feuding brands lol


The cross-brand matches occurring at Crown Jewel actually make sense. 

No need to just abruptly end feuds at the draft.

Finish them at CJ and then start fresh feuds on respective brands.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

lol that benefited no one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What the fuck? What was the trade?


The trade will be discussed on Fox Sports tomorrow right after the ALCS.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty sure Brat Wyatt is headed back to raw is the rumored "TRADE". Perhaps for Charlotte and Mysterio. Rey needs to be on Smackdown for the Cain Velasquez tie in.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183940807591510017


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

My guess is Bray is going to end up not actually knowing he is The Fiend. Maybe even end up on different brands. Or Seth just beats him and Bray gets buried again since Vince is Vince.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why does the wwe hate Seth. Ive never seen a company purposely try to get its fotc hated. But here you go.


Cena? Roman?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What the fuck? What was the trade?


It's happening over the next 24 hours apparently.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

You know, I was pretty sure I’d always be a fan of WWE, but this is really testing my limits. With an alternative like AEW, I may finally jump ship.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I really hope their feud is over cos they're on different brands now. It was a disaster from start to finish.


Rematch in Saudi Arabia announced tonight...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe they will explain the feud still going by saying that Seth burned Bray but forgot about the Fiend (or something like that).


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, I think I may actually become an AEW/NXT only guy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why does the wwe hate Seth. Ive never seen a company purposely try to get its fotc hated. But here you go.


They buried the only thing they had over in Wyatt and turned the fans against their top babyface champion,


all in the same feud.


:heston


Go watch AEW folks. This shit is not wrestling. It's what happens when you give a mad family a TV show.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> My guess is Bray is going to end up not actually knowing he is The Fiend. Maybe even end up on different brands. Or Seth just beats him and Bray gets buried again since Vince is Vince.


That's why I'm thinking


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why does the wwe hate Seth. Ive never seen a company purposely try to get its fotc hated. But here you go.


SETH? Seth isn't the one who just got killed.

Bray is dead. Absolutely, completely dead. Not only did he lose at HIAC, the Funhouse Bray was exposed as a complete pussy, Seth burned down his Funhouse, which means no more Funhouse segments, and he has to lose at Crown Jewel.

Vince is done with this character. He's dead. Bray will be off tv after he loses at Crown Jewel and Fox wasted their second pick.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They’ll probably just do the funhouse segment in a burned room next time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why does the wwe hate Seth. Ive never seen a company purposely try to get its fotc hated. But here you go.


He will turn heel because he is losing most crowds. The writing is on the wall.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Look im just glad the main event wasnt "massive star stufded 8 man tag team match"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So.......................Wyatt getting traded back or they already cross feuding brands lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183933456033579008


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Rematch in Saudi Arabia announced tonight...


Oh, I missed that lol. I missed most of the second half of the show actually :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> RIP another Bray's home :sadbecky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> SETH? Seth isn't the one who just got killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup, he’s finished. I am about as positive as it comes to most storylines but they just butchered everything Bray did for months in a matter of two weeks. It’s almost impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The cross-brand matches occurring at Crown Jewel actually make sense.
> 
> No need to just abruptly end feuds at the draft.
> 
> Finish them at CJ and then start fresh feuds on respective brands.


They are ending Wyatt/Seth at a blood money house show, early in an afternoon?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Those boos at Seth :kobelol

Enter Roman stage left to get cheered against him at Pirate Flag Mania.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Super Seth learning from the best.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair pre-match segment + brawl

- Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Viking Raiders for the Raw Tag titles

- O.C assaulting the Street Profits backstage


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Seth screwed Seth


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> Cena? Roman?


Yea those guys were hated but WWE wasnt actively trying to get them hated.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I actually liked the last scene. Don't kid yourself, they knew what they were doing and didn't mean for Seth to look like a face in it. He's turning into a darker character because of Wyatt/The Fiend's "work" on him.

He might not keep being a face very long, but all in all anyway, this moment will have lasting effects and might be the first stop in the road of madness the character is supposed to take.

I'd be down with Fallen Seth Rollins.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183940846200279040


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> SETH? Seth isn't the one who just got killed.
> 
> Bray is dead. Absolutely, completely dead. Not only did he lose at HIAC, the Funhouse Bray was exposed as a complete pussy, Seth burned down his Funhouse, which means no more Funhouse segments, and he has to lose at Crown Jewel.
> 
> Vince is done with this character. He's dead. Bray will be off tv after he loses at Crown Jewel and Fox wasted their second pick.


Maybe....and believe me I am not defending what they have done because it has been beyond horrible, but they could have Bray not know he is The Fiend. They kind of alluded to it with him looking surprised Seth was attacking him. It is not great...but at least it could be something. Split personalities and all that. But I tend to agree it is just too late. HITC was the worst thing they have ever put to film.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, this isn't looking good for Bray Wyatt. It feels like Vince has given up on him.

Why the heck is Wyatt even getting another match with Rollins when he is supposed to be on Smackdown now? Why burn down the "funhouse"? How did Vince think that would get Rollins any more liked?

Fuck Vince. He still doesn't get it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

If this leads to a Seth heel run, there may be some light at the end of the tunnel........


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183940846200279040


Who is Smoke?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe....and believe me I am not defending what they have done because it has been beyond horrible, but they could have Bray not know he is The Fiend. They kind of alluded to it with him looking surprised Seth was attacking him. It is not great...but at least it could be something. Split personalities and all that. But I tend to agree it is just too late. HITC was the worst thing they have ever put to film.


Pretty sure Bray doesn't know he is the Fiend indeed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Oh, I missed that lol. I missed most of the second half of the show actually :lol


So jealous!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Whoanma said:


> Super Seth learning from the best.


Except that Rollins couldn’t lace Hunter’s boots on his best day as a professional wrestler.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> SETH? Seth isn't the one who just got killed.
> 
> Bray is dead. Absolutely, completely dead. Not only did he lose at HIAC, the Funhouse Bray was exposed as a complete pussy, Seth burned down his Funhouse, which means no more Funhouse segments, and he has to lose at Crown Jewel.
> 
> Vince is done with this character. He's dead. Bray will be off tv after he loses at Crown Jewel and Fox wasted their second pick.


Im not even talking about burials. Im just wondering why they're doing things that they know is going to piss off their audience.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Southerner said:


> Yeah, this isn't looking good for Bray Wyatt. It feels like Vince has given up on him.
> 
> Why the heck is Wyatt even getting another match with Rollins when he is supposed to be on Smackdown now? Why burn down the "funhouse"? How did Vince think that would get Rollins any more liked?
> 
> Fuck Vince. He still doesn't get it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183933456033579008I hope this answers your question.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bray winning at crown jewel

SD with both belts

Fox reigns supreme

Raw the Z show

:trump2































































:eyeroll


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> Who is Smoke?


No clue


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vince be like:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Solf said:


> I actually liked the last scene. Don't kid yourself, they knew what they were doing and didn't mean for Seth to look like a face in it. He's turning into a darker character because of Wyatt/The Fiend's "work" on him.
> 
> He might not keep being a face very long, but all in all anyway, this moment will have lasting effects and might be the first stop in the road of madness the character is supposed to take.
> 
> I'd be down with Fallen Seth Rollins.




He’s a whiny nasally voiced geek who can’t act. He can’t/won’t pull it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

This f'n company. Like.....what a perfect time for AEW to be doing their thing. Listen. I'm a wwe and AEW guy, but WWE needs to get their shit together.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth and Bray have no chemistry and this feud is bad for the both of them. It needs to be done and they need to never wrestle each other again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kamille said:


> Here we go!!


Don't you owe us your asshole?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> He’s a whiny nasally voiced geek who can’t act. He can’t/won’t pull it off.


Blah blah blah. I mean, Jesus, you've got a fucking Corbin avatar.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This is what you get for calling Seth a pussy everyweek.

Vince had to bust out the shovel real quick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> So jealous!


LOL nah it wasn't for anything fun, my internet decided to die and I was attempting to fix it :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Solf said:


> I actually liked the last scene. Don't kid yourself, they knew what they were doing and didn't mean for Seth to look like a face in it. He's turning into a darker character because of Wyatt/The Fiend's "work" on him.
> 
> He might not keep being a face very long, but all in all anyway, this moment will have lasting effects and might be the first stop in the road of madness the character is supposed to take.
> 
> I'd be down with Fallen Seth Rollins.


Sounds cool and all and I would love to have architect Rollins back, but idk I just can't give WWE or Vince too much credit for that idea but we will see I guess


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe....and believe me I am not defending what they have done because it has been beyond horrible, but they could have Bray not know he is The Fiend. They kind of alluded to it with him looking surprised Seth was attacking him. It is not great...but at least it could be something. Split personalities and all that. But I tend to agree it is just too late. HITC was the worst thing they have ever put to film.


Except we've established Bray knows full well he's The Fiend, hence Mr. Rogers Bray saying "Let Me In" a thousand times with an evil stare on his face. 

Regardless, Vince is done with Bray. No more Firefly Funhouse segments, that's gone, Vince threw that away. Now he's JUST The Fiend, a guy who wrestles. That's all he is, he has no promos left, plus he has to LOSE to Seth again at Crown Jewel, so he has no momentum left, and on top of that, we saw what happened the last time somebody burned down his house. After that, he was completely done.

This lasted 3 months. Fox still has him, they didn't even trade him back, so WHY is Fox allowing their second overall draft pick to be destroyed? He's no longer a viable star. Now they ONLY have Brock, Roman, Bryan and Kofi if you can even call him a star.



> I actually liked the last scene. Don't kid yourself, they knew what they were doing and didn't mean for Seth to look like a face in it. He's turning into a darker character because of Wyatt/The Fiend's "work" on him.
> 
> He might not keep being a face very long, but all in all anyway, this moment will have lasting effects and might be the first stop in the road of madness the character is supposed to take.
> 
> I'd be down with Fallen Seth Rollins.


And what about Bray Wyatt, the guy fans ACTUALLY care about? They don't care about Seth.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL nah it wasn't for anything fun, my internet decided to die and I was attempting to fix it :lol


Still, if your internet is going to crap out, most of the last three hours was a good time for it to happen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bray's bedside book.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I honestly think Seth Rollins is the only wrestler that benefits from WWE overly scripted shit.

When you think of WWE guys that could be way better at talking if they were unscripted, like a Roman, Orton, etc.

Rollins though, I just feel he'd be worse. It's like every time he picks up that mic, he has nothing to say, and does so with the nails on a chalkboard voice.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so now vince is gonna have bray be abyss and do the whole joseph park thing 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Solf said:


> Blah blah blah. I mean, Jesus, you've got a fucking Corbin avatar.




You can blah blah me all you want the boy just got booed to close the show. Second time this has happened in two weeks. (Would have been three but they were afraid to put him on camera last Monday) Corbin elicits heel boos. Seth elicits ‘fuck off geek’ boos. There’s a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think this buries Bray.

He was jumped and obviously he's a kayfabe psychopath pleading for Seth to stop. Not sincerely pleading.

Seth jumped and burned it down and Bray was laughing.

Its obviously not over this feud. It'll probably end on Crown Jewel....with Bray winning.

I'm hoping Seth turns heel. Some glimpses tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y.2.J said:


> I don't think this buries Bray.
> 
> He was jumped and obviously he's a kayfabe psychopath pleading for Seth to stop. Not sincerely pleading.
> 
> ...


HOW is Bray Wyatt going to win? He's on SMACKDOWN.

And nothing happens on these Saudi Arabia shows. EVER.

They burned down the Funhouse. That's Vince telling the audience this gimmick is over and done with.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Solf said:


> Blah blah blah. I mean, Jesus, you've got a fucking Corbin avatar.


At least Corbin is funny trying to talk the English language.

Only time Seth has been funny is when Cena made fun of his promo fuck up and the time he fell over the guard rail.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea those guys were hated but *WWE wasnt actively trying to get them hated.*


It sure felt like it with some of their booking decisions such as them trolling the fans by having Roman be #30 in the 2017 Royal Rumble after he just lost the Universal Title match earlier.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183933456033579008I hope this answers your question.


I appreciate you showing me that but..

A Smackdown guy being able to challenge for RAWs Universal Championship still doesn't make sense to me, even with the PPV crossover. Especially right after the draft.

I hoped that both were moving on after HIAC.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At least Corbin is funny trying to talk the English language.
> 
> Only time Seth has been funny is when Cena made fun of his promo fuck up and the time he fell over the guard rail.


Also...


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At least Corbin is funny trying to talk the English language.
> 
> Only time Seth has been funny is when Cena made fun of his promo fuck up and the time he fell over the guard rail.


Nothing beats him screaming in the corner.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> You can blah blah me all you want the boy just got booed to close the show. Second time this has happened in two weeks.


I see the gimmick posting hate crew is still going strong, but if you really think they were expecting him to be cheered while burning Bray's place while we hear muppets calling for help and crying, you're fucking delusional.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> HOW is Bray Wyatt going to win? He's on SMACKDOWN.
> 
> And nothing happens on these Saudi Arabia shows. EVER.
> 
> They burned down the Funhouse. That's Vince telling the audience this gimmick is over and done with.


Fans booed his HIAC finish so now Vince is punishing the fans.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> HOW is Bray Wyatt going to win? He's on SMACKDOWN.
> 
> And nothing happens on these Saudi Arabia shows. EVER.
> 
> They burned down the Funhouse. That's Vince telling the audience this gimmick is over and done with.


I think there will be fuckery to end the match. Again. And it will be stupid.

I think you're right that the fun house segment is done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Who is Smoke?












But seriously....



-XERO- said:


> *The smoke*
> 
> *Physical or verbal conflict
> "Heat"
> ...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y.2.J said:


> I don't think this buries Bray.


His next potential feuds to look forward to after this disaster with Rollins' feud:

vs Roman or vs Bryan = the 2 best feuds he has left.

vs Brock = he done

vs Braun = getting bored

vs Miz = midcard gimmick for Wyatt now

vs Shorty Gable = LOL

This is the highest this gimmick is going now. Fiend is done.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kratosx23 said:


> HOW is Bray Wyatt going to win? He's on SMACKDOWN.
> 
> And nothing happens on these Saudi Arabia shows. EVER.
> 
> They burned down the Funhouse. That's Vince telling the audience this gimmick is over and done with.


You think they could save it by having it reappear next week like it's some mythical realm that can't be destroyed to slowly drive Seth crazier?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They need to end this Kairi as a heel experiment too.
> 
> Bayley as a hell, yeah it works as her gimmick turning is funny.
> 
> Kairi though, just look at her lol


Although I like the cocky quirks Kairi gives in her match nowadays it works for her lol


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> This lasted 3 months. Fox still has him, they didn't even trade him back, so WHY is Fox allowing their second overall draft pick to be destroyed? He's no longer a viable star. Now they ONLY have Brock, Roman, Bryan and Kofi if you can even call him a star.


They will probably trade Bray tomorrow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> Except we've established Bray knows full well he's The Fiend, hence Mr. Rogers Bray saying "Let Me In" a thousand times with an evil stare on his face.
> 
> Regardless, Vince is done with Bray. No more Firefly Funhouse segments, that's gone, Vince threw that away. Now he's JUST The Fiend, a guy who wrestles. That's all he is, he has no promos left, plus he has to LOSE to Seth again at Crown Jewel, so he has no momentum left, and on top of that, we saw what happened the last time somebody burned down his house. After that, he was completely done.
> 
> This lasted 3 months. Fox still has him, they didn't even trade him back, so WHY is Fox allowing their second overall draft pick to be destroyed? He's no longer a viable star. Now they ONLY have Brock, Roman, Bryan and Kofi if you can even call him a star.


You are right, the logic is not there...nor is it ever with WWE. He also revealed The Fiend when saying it was his secret. I thought about it after I posted. Unless when he switches from smile to frown, that is when the character change takes place, not the outfit/mask. Maybe I am thinking too much about Primal Fear. I think I am giving them way too much credit to even think of that.

If/when Bray loses at Crown Jewel I will be completely on the same page as you but why would Vince let Fox draft him #2 if just to bury him? Why make him kayfabe the most powerful wrestler in the history of the business? There is still something here in this storyline that makes me think he will not lose at Crown Jewel. But of course, logic is not WWE's strong point and I am likely overthinking it. Both championships are not going to end up on one brand afterall.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Also...





troubleman1218 said:


> Nothing beats him screaming in the corner.


How the fuck did I forget that.


OK 3 instances. All accidental, unless you think Rollins went full method acting on that scream lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lyynch said:


> They will probably trade Bray tomorrow.


Didn't FOX say they wanted Bray? So why would they trade him?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really love this two.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lyynch said:


> They will probably trade Bray tomorrow.


Honestly,

they need to make the Bray vs Rollins a title match, where the winner goes to RAW, loser to SD.

Rollins can pack his bags to SD. 


Then the 'Blockbuster' trade can be Becky (after these dumbasses forgot to add a babyface woman to SD) for Daniel Bryan.


Bryan and Wyatt with Styles, Black, Joe, Owens, Lashley, Orton.

Then cut Ricochet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kratosx23 said:


> Now they ONLY have Brock, Roman, Bryan and *Kofi if you can even call him a star.*


Ehhhh....










lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

So, a dude named Humberto was drafted before Miz, Joe, Corbin, Roode and Ziggler...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Then the 'Blockbuster' trade can be Becky (after these dumbasses forgot to add a babyface woman to SD) for Daniel Bryan.


'That babyface will be Lacey Evans. They already set it up tonight.


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

Raw is a 3 hour show. And WWE decided to give it 4 proven main event guys in Rollins, Orton, Styles, and Owens. What a joke.

Guys like Drew and Lashley are already limited. They've been around for too long on Raw doing nothing of note. Their ceiling is the midcard and there's no one else on the roster with the exception of maybe Andrade who is getting to the upper card with the right build. And that ain't happening soon (and I'd put the chances of it happening as very low too). This show is gonna be shit moving forward. Raw needs to be top heavy. I can already see how this is gonna play out in the next 12 months. Just a whole bunch of filler and the midcard guys doing nothing matches every week.

Who the hell is Rollins even supposed to have a big feud with? You built the show around this dude, and you wasted the Styles match already (and have made Styles less noteworthy in the meantime), and he's got the likes of Orton (rarely delivers), Owens (been done and they had poor chemistry), Lashley (in a cuckhold story), and Drew (upper midcard at best) to feud with. What the hell are these options?

Mania is happening in 6 months. You literally don't even have a title match here that would be worthy of Mania. Styles is the only one, and it's been done, and he's been reduced to a low tier main eventer these days.

This is the most pathetic roster Raw has ever had.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair pre-match segment + brawl
> 
> ...


*Andrade vs Ali was excellent, so was Cedric vs Murphy. The only bad match was the women's tag.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> 'That babyface will be Lacey Evans. They already set it up tonight.


I know that (as referenced in the 2 posts I made during the match). But it's not gonna work so well.


You're talking about fans cheering a still unknown Lacey Evans over Sasha and Bayley. On top of that, Evans isn't that strong of a character.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Seth is going to be a heel. Bray should be a face. People want to cheer him.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing Bray Wyatt and The Miz get traded for Charlotte Flair and Rey Mysterio. It just makes sense. Rey is involved with Cain/Lesnar ordeal. Miz has a sitcom on USA network after all.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How the fuck did I forget that.
> 
> 
> OK 3 instances. All accidental, unless you think Rollins went full method acting on that scream lol


This is probably where Seth got his inspiration from 
@1:41


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> I really love this two.


Hopefully they do a singles match between them while Becky feud with Asuka.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> This is probably where Seth got his inspiration from
> @1:41


getting an error. want to watch lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I know that (as referenced in the 2 posts I made during the match). But it's not gonna work so well.
> 
> 
> You're talking about fans cheering a still unknown Lacey Evans over Sasha and Bayley. On top of that, Evans isn't that strong of a character.


Won't work, of course but that's no doubt the plan Vince has. Carmella will be another face they will push in the SD division.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I didn’t watch tonight. Just read the recap on Wrestling Observer. I genuinely cannot sit through another Raw or Smackdown. I always feel like such an idiot for wasting my time and having hope that it’d be good by the time it’s over. 

Sounds like it was an awful show tonight anyway


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> getting an error. want to watch lol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRoKA8ZS6zU


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SparrowPrime said:


> I'm guessing Bray Wyatt and The Miz get traded for Charlotte Flair and Rey Mysterio. It just makes sense. Rey is involved with Cain/Lesnar ordeal. Miz has a sitcom on USA network after all.


For what? You trade Charlotte back to Sd and you have Andrade back in the same position he was just in April of this year. And that doesn't nothing but hurt him in the short and long run. SD can keep Bray.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I find it so weird that the top two women in the company, and the ones doing the heaviest promotion for Smackdown on Fox - Charlotte and Becky, both got drafted to Raw [emoji848] I get that Becky is Raw Women’s Champion and that Raw should have one of them, but I figured Charlotte would definitely be on Smackdown. 

And Lacey Evans was moved back to Raw, as a babyface? [emoji2960] Good luck with that one WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> And Lacey Evans was moved back to Raw, as a babyface? [emoji2960] Good luck with that one WWE.


Nah, she is on SD.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Won't work, of course but that's no doubt the plan Vince has. Carmella will be another face they will push in the SD division.


I forgot Carmella. She will no doubt be the more over of the 2 due to likability.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Mongstyle said:


> Raw is a 3 hour show. And WWE decided to give it 4 proven main event guys in Rollins, Orton, Styles, and Owens. What a joke.
> 
> Guys like Drew and Lashley are already limited. They've been around for too long on Raw doing nothing of note. Their ceiling is the midcard and there's no one else on the roster with the exception of maybe Andrade who is getting to the upper card with the right build. And that ain't happening soon (and I'd put the chances of it happening as very low too). This show is gonna be shit moving forward. Raw needs to be top heavy. I can already see how this is gonna play out in the next 12 months. Just a whole bunch of filler and the midcard guys doing nothing matches every week.
> 
> ...


Most likely WrestleMania main events will be cross-brand:

Rollins vs Reigns

or

Charlotte vs Becky vs Bayley vs Sasha.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't FOX say they wanted Bray? So why would they trade him?


The same reason why they have signed off on having him buried on two PPVs in 1 month.



Dolorian said:


> 'That babyface will be Lacey Evans. They already set it up tonight.


Their plan is to get Lacey Evans cheered over Sasha and Bayley :bryanlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I forgot Carmella. She will no doubt be the more over of the 2 due to likability.


Certainly and she has won some good will with the fans after her run with R-Truth and the 24/7 title.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Live look at people claiming Bray isn't buried:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lyynch said:


> Their plan is to get Lacey Evans cheered over Sasha and Bayley :bryanlol


Yeah, they are no doubt counting on her military background and motherhood to do the heavy lifting on that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> Live look at people claiming Bray isn't buried:



Fiend vs Shorty Gable in 2 months tops.

The winner of the WWE draft is:


AEW.

WWE splitting it's roster up makes AEW's Wednesday night shows stacked.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, she is on SD.




Then why was she on Raw tonight? Wild card rule is over.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> I didn’t watch tonight. Just read the recap on Wrestling Observer. I genuinely cannot sit through another Raw or Smackdown. I always feel like such an idiot for wasting my time and having hope that it’d be good by the time it’s over.
> 
> Sounds like it was an awful show tonight anyway


Exactly how I feel.

I watched the opening promo, which I enjoyed, but knew absolutely nothing else would happen so I did something else for 3 hours.

Now I’ll listen to a Keller review of the show or something (while I’m commuting) and that’s enough for me.

Raw has no drawing power for me, I’m probably just going to watch SDL most weeks (oh, and Dynamite if I remember)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Then why was she on Raw tonight? Wild card rule is over.


Not even Vince knows why.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

tonight was the perfect way to write off Bray Wyatt I will admit and I guess they might as well go for a character change number four or five


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm *still trying* to figure out the *logic* behind drafting Titus O'Neil, a guy who never wrestles, just hangs out backstage at catering, sucks in the ring, has never had any kind of meaningful feud or moment other than tripping like a dumb ass and sliding under the ring.
> 
> I mean you could draft Cesaro, Mandy, Sonya, Ruby Riot, Tony Nese, many others and you draft Titus O'Neil? might as well draft Kane while you're at it cause you'd see him about as much as you will Titus. They just drafted a guy to hang out backstage and eat catering and occasionally run after R Truth and the 24/7 title..


Oh poor you, you're trying to use Logic and Rationality which are pretty much antithetical to most things WWE:lol. 

Titus O'Neil over pretty much anyone is beyond logic :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish Bryan and Miz weren't on the same show. Miz has patterned a lot of his offense on Bryan's and sort of encouraged the YES! chants. If Bryan is doing that again, Miz needs to alter his in ring approach a bit.


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

Seafort said:


> Most likely WrestleMania main events will be cross-brand:
> 
> Rollins vs Reigns
> 
> ...


That's definitely not happening. There are 2 world titles and there isn't going to be a unification.

Mania main event is gonna be Reigns against someone. He's gonna enter the world title picture soon. As it stands, the most likely option is Bryan.

And the women stand no chance of main eventing this year. Network growth was down 8% this year during Mania season, which has never happened before, and was noteworthy since Network growth in 2018 during Mania season was up. The women's revolution is for PR. 

With Reigns back, Vince is gonna go back to him and focus on the top names he can pair up with him. That's pretty much guaranteed, especially with how they're clearly keeping him away from the world title until Mania season.



Joseph92 said:


> Didn't FOX say they wanted Bray? So why would they trade him?


At this point, who hasn't Fox wanted? It seems like every week there's a rumor coming out of from dirtsheet's ass. Or maybe it's fans who are wishing Fox wants their favorites or something.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Anyone know what the "blockbuster trade" is going to be and when they'll announce it? Is the Fiend going to be traded back in exchange for AJ/OC? I can't deal with the suspense! End it already.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't get Rowan being drafted to Raw.

He's still feuding with Roman.


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

Deathiscoming said:


> Anyone know what the "blockbuster trade" is going to be and when they'll announce it? Is the Fiend going to be traded back in exchange for AJ/OC? I can't deal with the suspense! End it already.


I don't see them doing that.

If Styles leaves Raw, you may as well just write Raw off and not bother with it. It would legit be a shit tier main event scene.

The Fiend may be an attraction, but he is limited in terms of booking. Trading him for Styles, who is behind only Reigns, Brock, and Rollins in the pecking order, would be terrible for Raw. Especially since Styles is someone who can be used to hold down the upper card or help anchor the undercard. Styles is someone Raw can't afford to lose really.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> I don't get Rowan being drafted to Raw.
> 
> He's still feuding with Roman.


Maybe I am missing something but didn't the feud conclude at HIAC?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Maybe I am missing something but didn't the feud conclude at HIAC?


Did it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Did it?


I'm guessing it did, yeah. Don't remember them doing anything else after that again unless I missed it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> I don't get Rowan being drafted to Raw.
> 
> He's still feuding with Roman.


Maybe they will trade the Fiend for Erik Rowan back on SD.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> I'm guessing it did, yeah. Don't remember them doing anything else after that again unless I missed it.


They did nothing last week, as I expected.

I didn't expect Rowan/Roman to continue then, because of the draft. I figured they'd of picked it back up Friday.

But I guess not now. Hopefully Luke Harper goes with Rowan too. Last thing is we need is for them to be separated, not long after Harper's return.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Congratulations to the War Raiders, well deserved tag team champions!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This is what happened when raw went off the air


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183962180867125250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Seth is done as a top face.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you guys notice one of the commentators calling King out asking him if he was having fun and he responded YES in an exciting tone like a true shill.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So literally nothing changed in the draft :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's still hard to believe that Lucha House Party and Tamina got drafted and Cesaro didn't!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is washed as a face. He needs to portray a different kind of heel than before because it got a little long in the tooth. Maybe be more aggressive and less of a chickenshit.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

My God, that was a boring show.

That women's tag match..........that just kept going and going and going and going and going and going, didn't it? A match with absolutely no heat or fan interest and it went for like a good 15 minutes.

I'm glad I DVR'd both Smackdown and Raw so I could fast-forward through all the menial bullshit that didn't matter, like the dumb and shticky NFL skits where they all had to act like as if they even follow the WWE product and treat it like it's real or some shit.

At least this dumb draft shit is over and things can go back to being a WRESTLING SHOW.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow so Paul Heyman was able to bring the four superstars who are interconnected onto RAW. Thats right, Charlotte got drafted to the brand, bringing her bf Andrade who has a manager in Zelina who is married to Aleister Black. They all ended up having matches on the show too. See how long this will last although I really thought Charlotte was going to stay on Smackdown due to all the promotion she had to do for Fox. Anyways, this week's RAW was slightly below average. The only things I remembered were the Viking Raiders becoming tag team Champions and are being very protected. There was a match between two bland guys in Richocet/Benjamin. Contract signing between Stroman and Tyson Fury was weak. 

That women's tag team match felt like it was too long. Didn't give enough time for the Firefly Funhouse segment to end the show. Is Lacey Evans really a babyface now? The fans hardly react to her. The WWE keep giving her a lot of screentime. I'm glad the Kabuki Warriors are getting screentime and wins though. Has anyone see the IIconics? Are they in catering every week? Who the hell is Humberto Carrillo? I feel like Smackdown is going to lack in the women's division. Their main event players are Brock, Roman, Stroman and who else?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well the draft is over and I have to say, Monday Night Raw is looking to be more my brand tbf, But I'll continue dipping in to Smackdown when it's on.


Honestly was surprised Becky actually beat Charlotte tonight as I was sure Fox would get the first pick this time and just going off the fact that Flair has to beat Becky because well Vince, Good match too.

No Alexa was a travesty!


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

HankHill_85 said:


> My God, that was a boring show.
> 
> That women's tag match..........that just kept going and going and going and going and going and going, didn't it? A match with absolutely no heat or fan interest and it went for like a good 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


AEW Dynamite actually comes across as a Wrestling Show. Can't remember any Raw/Smackdown that came across as a pure wrestling show, tbh.

I'm wondering, what part or parts of yesterday's Raw did you actually watch and what parts did you skip, since you DVR'd ?

Personally, I was reading/checking on the results and reading the discussion here, and I only did that because of the Draft. I didn't find a single segment, not even a 5-minute chunk from last night's Raw worth watching. And I'm afraid I'm going to stop checking/caring. Especially with Dynamite around.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

So they moved to Fox, hired Bischoff and Heyman to run both shows, got new sets, brought back pyros, had a big draft andddddd the whole thing is still horrific.

It sucks as a wrestling fan that it hasn't improved, with AEW you do want to have a stacked week to watch. But after the Fox debut the three WWE shows since have been dire. The draft was next level meh too.

Thank God for AEW anyway. I haven't skipped a single second of either show so far, everything about it feels what a wrestling show should be.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Solf said:


> I see the gimmick posting hate crew is still going strong, but if you really think they were expecting him to be cheered while burning Bray's place while we hear muppets calling for help and crying, you're fucking delusional.




Yeah I’m a gimmick poster. God forbid I’ve hated Seth Rollins for years and have always been a Corbin fan. Try again geek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Rowan in particular is a big loss for SD that not many are talking about. obviously KO is as well. sd! took a beating!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> This is what happened when raw went off the air
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183962180867125250
> ...


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That red lighting is awful and annoying, hope they stop that crap when he's in the SD mid card. And hopefully now they don't do anymore FunHouse shit either.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Highlights: Becky pinned Charlotte and Seth made me hate him.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I loved Fury showing his humour but it seemed to go over like a lead balloon; the pen spot was great.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray may as well just not bother at this point - all the hard work and dick all to show for it.

If it all goes pear shaped at that shitty Saudia Arabia show then I’m throwing in the towel once again. Screw these fuckasses.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm here to say fuck these guys for breaking up the Bludgeon Brothers again. I JUST got them back.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Watch them ruin Wyatt further by having Rollins show up inside the Firefly Funhouse.


You called it!! And only half an hour into the show :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> You called it!! And only half an hour into the show :lol


Indeed, went even worse than expected :lol


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------

